# Running through the Dark Woods at night



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

*Running through the dark forest*

Per request from a few members, I am restarting a new journal.  It will be a lot different because it will be more personal!

 

Yeah, back to that again!  

Oh well, I will post general training and diet stuff, too!  
Also, my progress as well but nothing to define as it was in the past!

Happy reading folks!  Oh, I may use this thread as a "To Do" and "Memo" post it!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Cheat Day!

Just cardio in the AM!

Lotsa errands today, too.


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Tomorrow

Chest
Triceps
abs
cardio


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

Best of luck with you new journal
what are your current goals?


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Best of luck with you new journal
> what are your current goals?




Hello Jen and Welcome  (Aka. Ab Goddess!)

Well, I'm in my final stages with my trainer and the goal is 25 lbs which is going to be incredibly hard!

Then from there, we have to decide what we're going to do with my body, thereafter.

I appropriately labeled this thread the way that it is because this is the barrier that has NEVER been crossed.

I do need to tighten back up on my diet though in order to get to this final level.

Also, I have to increase my workout (weights) program along with maintaining cardio levels and use a higher intensity.  Which reminds me, I have to email my trainer.

The hardest thing right now is that I have to stop "horsing" around with my friend's in the band because diet wise, their taking a toll on my even though it's still rather clean.  It's just 1 meal too many!  I'm at 7 meals but come in at 8 meals and trust me, that meal is NOT a protein shake!  

Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey David ... I like to read journals such as yours - which inspired me to do a simillar one.  So ... do tell about this band.


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Hey David ... I like to read journals such as yours - which inspired me to do a simillar one.  So ... do tell about this band.




Hey NT!  

I'm glad you like reading my journals!  I didn't think you did!
The band... the band is cool.  I like them a lot.  Where I put myself within them is still up in the air.  We have a lot of mixed styles and somewhat conflicting.  But the bottom line is that we are too good of friend's and rely on each other from time to time emotionally.

I'm going to have wav. file samples here for you all very soon!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

Wave files would be cool to listen to.  I'll keep an eye out for them.


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2004)

They will be in here later tonight!  

Another reason why my journal is going to be so different!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

excellent ... I guess I should have said I'll keep an hear out for them ...


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

awesome new journal David!!!
I am looking forward to following it!!

Good Luck sweetie!!!


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> excellent ... I guess I should have said I'll keep an hear out for them ...






But you will be one of the 1st to hear it!


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> awesome new journal David!!!
> I am looking forward to following it!!
> 
> Good Luck sweetie!!!



I hope you do, I wouldn't want you to miss my return to nuttyness!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

of course I do


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

OK, I just remembered I don't have a web page anymore, therefore; I cannot link it.  Also, I the wav. file is too large to be put here!  Oh well.  PM me if you want a CD


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks Stacey!  Sweet as always!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OK, I just remembered I don't have a web page anymore, therefore; I cannot link it.  Also, I the wav. file is too large to be put here!  Oh well.  PM me if you want a CD



how big is the wave file?  could you email it?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

Morning David

Hope your having a great day!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> how big is the wave file?  could you email it?




It's funny you say that but as a wave file it saying it's too big to send through yahoo.  

I use Cable modem and do not use the main email account.

But as .CDA file (Real Player) I can send it but it takes centuries to get it if you're on Dial up!  Stacey should know this!

Sapph got it and Katie is just taking the CD when I see her in 3 weeks!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Morning David
> 
> Hope your having a great day!



I am!  Thank you!  It's just got better with you guys in my journal!  

I have to go tonight and see my friend's in a dart league and pool league!

Two seperate bars... one night!  What a wanna be drunk I am!    (I don't drink at the bars during the league playing)


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi David!  How r u Sweetie?


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi David!  How r u Sweetie?




Good!  How are you doing?  Love the new avi.  Kinda makes me warm inside, you know?  

Anyway, your body is drastically improving especially in the legs and butt area!  Nice and thick!  Great work on your hammies!!!

Now just add some more thickness to those quads and you'll have some killer fab legs!!!!!!  (Not that you don't already!)


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

PS.  As always, you're a bigger sweetheart than I could ever be, Cyndi!     I'm so glad you dropped in!!!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

OK, I am kinda upset of the conduct of this women I met at a Dart league game tonight!

I swear, I felt like I was talking to the old me  and this lady laid it on thick!    You know, I ended up kissing her and almost went home with her but you know what stopped me besides the million and one things running through my head?

Me!  

Damn, the people around me these days have made me into a strong person!  I kept thinking about my health, welfare and safety!


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2004)

Another off note:

I'm really starting to like this girl at the gym and she's kinda young but what's standing in the way is that I see 5 days a week.   I want to get to know her more and take her out but I don't want that old cliche and problems stemming especially in the gym I call a second home.  I talk to her everynight when doing cardio.  And no, I did NOT chase her or even make a move in the first place.  She said, "hello", I smiled and that went on for a week.  I have my headphones on so I just smile rather than say "hello" in an unusual LOUD tone!   

Oh well, the dilemma of nuttyness is beginning and I have to keep it under control better!    I wish my friend's didn't have so many bar parties and being in the band is NOT helping.  I 'm gonna start seeing strangers who will come up to me and use that line, "Haven't I seen you from somwhere before"?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Anybody remember this old tune?

We're thinking about doing a remake!!!!  (Since I'm the Keyboard fill in for this band!)


*Sister Christian
Oh the time has come
And you know that you're the only one
To say O.K.
Where you going
What you looking for
You know those boys
Don't want to play no more with you
It's true

You're motoring
What's your price for flight
In finding mister right
You'll be alright tonight

Babe you know
You're growing up so fast
And mama's worrying
That you won't last
To say let's play
Sister Christian
There's so much in life Don't you give it up
Before your time is due
It's true
It's true yeah

Motoring
What's your price for flight
You've got him in your sight
And driving thru the night
Motoring
What's your price for flight
In finding mister right
You'll be alright tonight

Motoring
What's your price for flight
In finding mister right
You'll be alright tonight
(repeat)

Sister Christian
Oh the time has come
And you know that you're the only one
To say O.K.
But you're motoring
You're motoring*


I'm such a poseur these days with my long ass hair flip to one side!    Gotta love Rock-n-roll mid 80's-early 90's.  At least I'm not wearing makeup!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Good!  How are you doing?  Love the new avi.  Kinda makes me warm inside, you know?
> 
> Anyway, your body is drastically improving especially in the legs and butt area!  Nice and thick!  Great work on your hammies!!!
> ...



Thanks Hun!  I am trying to add thickness to my quads.. you know how small I am, hard for me to gain muscle.   I am trying to eat MORE.  I appreciate the constructive criticism!!  

Ask that girl you like at the gym OUT!!  Hmmm how old is she???


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Thanks Hun!  I am trying to add thickness to my quads.. you know how small I am, hard for me to gain muscle.   I am trying to eat MORE.  I appreciate the constructive criticism!!
> 
> Ask that girl you like at the gym OUT!!  Hmmm how old is she???




22 years old.  

I probably will.  I just wanna have fun and hang out and start my new interests in life.

Let's see.

Working out
Music
Pool
Darts
Dancing
Traveling
Friend's

Of course those are extracurricular activities.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 22 years old.



DIRTY OLD MAN!!!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

OK.

I haven't really posted anything workout wise and that's because I strained my inner  thisgh muscles using the inductor machine!!!  

I was doing extremely light weights 4 sets/no rest/30 reps supersetting with abductors!

I'VE LEARNED MY LESSON WELL!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> DIRTY OLD MAN!!!




  But I'm not the initiator!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Hmmnn... what else is going on these days with me?

Ahh yes.  Callaboration time with the band to write new music!  I'm so excited!  I'm allowing the singer to take over vocals for me.  Maybe I will do back up though!

Let me find a picture of my singer!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2004)

Maybe NOT , but YOU are the adult!!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

My lovely friend and singer!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Maybe NOT , but YOU are the adult!!




Or just older.  I hope that she would act as an adult when we go out.  She might have to babysit me afterwards though!    Now, whose the adult??


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> My lovely friend and singer!



Wow ... she is a very good looking lady.  Is she the singer on the music you'll be sending me?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Absolutely buddy!  Believe me, It's a week event with her and the guitarist and I!

Friday- Acoustic Gigs
Sat. - more gig
Sun- Soundtrack gig
sunday night- Pizza!!!
Oops- Diner eating late night after Friday's gig!

During the week- I usually practice and write (when I can)


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2004)

PIZZA?   PIZZA???  I hope this is your cheat day!!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep, Dave is still being somewhat good about that!  Somewhat!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

PM workout in 45 mins and off to the land of nightclubs to see some friend's of mine!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey David!

Your singer is very pretty!! 

Have fun doing cardio~ Do some for me!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey David!
> 
> Your singer is very pretty!!
> ...




Thanks Stacey!  I will past that right along to her!  I can't believe you didn't get the song!  Hmmmnnn.....

Alternate plans once I figure out this converter!!!  

Cardio 4 u?


Well, I did quite a long time so I will save that for the next post.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Daily Shitty Log!!!  


45 mins cardio (6:30 am)

Meal #1
Protein Shake

Meal #2
Peanuts
Broccoli

Meal #3
Steak and Cheese Sandwich
French Fries (10 of them)

Meal #4
Nothing

Workout PM
60 mins of cardio
Abs 

Meal #5
Turkey
Green beans

Meal #6
8 Egg whites/1 Yolk
Green beans


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll get my act together tomorrow!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

The act has been completed.  Right on target.  Training in the AM.  Full meals as normal.

Now, as for tonight!  Still have to gig it and we'll be out till 3 am with the band but I will stop and not eat crap at the diner.  Just egg whites and 1 yolk!  

  Oh damn!  I just remembered!  I have to go back to the bar that does not behave well!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 23, 2004)

the bar that does not behave ...  ... that's any bar Mrs. NT visits.  

I think we need to get our tickets to Florida to hang with David and his bevy of beautiful friends.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2004)

How does a bar not behave well?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 23, 2004)

when the people making up the content have fine a44' such as your.


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> How does a bar not behave well?




You really want to know?

Take college kids, A bikini contest and Coyote Ugly gals (movie) and roll it all up into one and ........... bam!

Davie, FL College bars!    And to think, I tried to control those out of control gals,  I failed miserably because they would do sexy dances for the bartender's and me.   Great Party!  

But I don't really go there anymore and avoid that bar!  Actually, ion the wild nights, I'm usually at the acoustic set with the band so it's easy to not be there!  

See, I AM a GOOD person again!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh OK Dave... sounds like you are bragging to me... but what do I know?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> when the people making up the content have fine a44' such as your.




   to you
  I think David LOVES it and wants everyone else to be envious!!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Oh OK Dave... sounds like you are bragging to me... but what do I know?




Oh no, I didn't like that bar unless my friend's were there.  That place is way out of control!

I'd much rather be performing with the band any day then watching a bunch of clowns getting drunk!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> to you
> I think David LOVES it and wants everyone else to be envious!!




I think our bud  NT knows of some bars that go crazy like that as well.  Part of the reason is because the Mrs.  throws one heck of party with her friend's and NT.  

I don't believe that I'm trying to sell anything that Ft. Lauderdale has to offer.  I'm ready to leave to tell you the truth and move to West Palm Beach.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 23, 2004)

the bars that are crazy are where the fun is.


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

Oops!

If I could find a website for them. 


Cafe Iguana's and Baja Beach club

Hey, they even have crazy guys that swing on a rope nude!    (Towel of course)


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> the bars that are crazy are where the fun is.




Ain't dat (dero words) da' truth!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

Great night last night!

Got to speak to Debi!!!  Training will resume on Thursday or Saturday!

Had a great time last night!


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

last night.  On top of the bar.


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

the other week or so.........................


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

I have a birthday party to go to tonight (held at a bar).  Must bring the camera that is if I don't forget it!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2004)

pictures   who are those women on top of the bar?


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2004)

One was the singer and the other was Rebecca  mmmmnnnn................  Rebecca with a sweet......................... smile!    Yeah..... smile!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

Another Sunday.... Another triple split!  But I love it so much though!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

OK, at the PPV tonight I met with Clients D & E.  Actually, let's assign them names.  

George is (D)
Ramona is (E)

Update status.  3 weeks (D) has dropped  18 lbs. and lost 3" off his waist line.

Ramona- Will be starting this week, however, is in the process of moving to Coral Springs, FL and will be training with me in Sunrise when I 'm not in WPB training with Debi.

Max is (A)- He is still lingering at 185 lbs but has not recommitted due to a heavy work schedule and personal stuff.

Robbin (B)- Kidney problems and some type of post surgery.

Client C- Quit when she read the eating regimen.


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2004)

As for me?

Well, Im doing peachy except for the fact that tonight, I feel a cold coming on!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> As for me?
> 
> Well, Im doing peachy except for the fact that tonight, I feel a cold coming on!



uh oh!!!! time to start popping some echinchiea!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

Great idea Jen!  Echinichea is the best! 

HI David, hope you are feeling better!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> uh oh!!!! time to start popping some echinchiea!




Technically, it's 2 late for echinacea so I took a Speed Stack (Ephedra based) which ALWAYs makes me feel better anyways!  

I made it to the gym for a 35 mins cardio session.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Great idea Jen!  Echinichea is the best!
> 
> HI David, hope you are feeling better!




Hey Sapph!  I started talking with this gal in the gym and she is like the sweetest gal but stuck up a little.

Guess who she reminds me of looks wise!?  

Oh, I am feeling better now.  Thanks hun!  Did you get any snow last night?


----------



## katie64 (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey Sapph!  I started talking with this gal in the gym and she is like the sweetest gal but stuck up a little.
> 
> Guess who she reminds me of looks wise!?
> ...



Hi David!  I don't know... who does she remind you of lookswise?  Me?  
 

We only got a dusting of snow SO FAR.. it's suppose to really snow alot tommorow night.    It's so cold here. I hate it!!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi David!  I don't know... who does she remind you of lookswise?  Me?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_




Hey Ba-beh!!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Sick Today!

But still in the gym.

Quick notes:

35 mins of cardio at 6:50 am

* Plenty of chicken, rice and greens!!  

* Total of 6 meals today!

5:30 pm workout!

Triceps (warm up for Debithis weekend!!!)

45 mins of Cardio


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 27, 2004)

I hope it wasn't because you thought she looked like ME that prevented you from pursuing her!!  

You are sweet David, an angel... how nice it THAT???  I am not so sure about that, but if YOU think so....   

You are sick???


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I hope it wasn't because you thought she looked like ME that prevented you from pursuing her!!
> 
> *Check your PM on that one *
> ...



*Small fever, stuffy noise... flu! *

See how I handle this below!    [/B]


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

It's funny because tonight I feel like crap with a 99 degree temp and having a hard time breathing but I went to the gym gambling because I promised Donna that if she goes to kickboxing that I would go too.  Low and behold, she was there.    Nonetheless, I sat and had coffee with her and had a lengthy discussion with her.  

Well earlier I stated that she was Sapphire's twin... but an evil twin.  On a personality level, I take what I said BACK!  I was wrong and admittingly so.    I explained to her for months of her thinking that I was a resenting factor towards her, I admitted to her that she was a replica of something that was a reminder in life that  was cheerful.  It's funny because she apologized for her physical characteristics and I cunningly replied that it's NOT a bad thing at all and to know that at least,  "Still to this day and from day one and forever, I HIGHLY RESPECT HER (DONNA) as I do with her twin sister!!!   Another cool note is the one thing I do study about a person is that are they really paying attention to what I'm saying or even vare.  Donna displayed that she was highly interested in my words which is soooooooooooooo cool!  We sat, we talked and we laughed a lot in the kickboxing class!  I complimented her on her gains because 6 months ago she was a stick!  Actually, "Boobs on a stick!"    Now that she is doing it right (training), she is way muscular and thicker!  Very cool!  I even told her of her improvements which seemed to fit well in her books!  Anyway, she has auburn-red hair, long, 5'7", brown eyes and ..................  

I think we'll just be friend's because she is somewhat like me.  VERY ACTIVE-VERY SINGLE!    But you never know.  It could become more than that but we'll see how it goes.   I wish FOR NOTHING EVER and if the pieces fall into place so shall it be!


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

So tonight was Kickboxing. No AM workout because I feel like crap but you know what?  THERE WILL BE AN AM WORKOUT TOMORROW!!!!!!!!  I don't care if I die!  

BTW, I bought 4 cases of Speed stack and inted to buy another 4 cases Friday!  

I think  I should sell them off for $3.50 a bottle!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

hmm speed stack?  whats that? 

di you get your AM workout in this morning hun? hope it didnt kill you!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 28, 2004)

yeah, what is a speed stack?  It sounds like something I'd take to party with, not fix a cold.


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hmm speed stack?  whats that?
> 
> di you get your AM workout in this morning hun? hope it didnt kill you!




ABB- American Bodybuilding

It's EPHEDRA based drink that's freakin' powerful!!

I did get my 40 min workout in!    I was speaking to a friend who distributes and sells DIESEL FITNESS EQUIPMENT and I'm going in as an "Intern" to learn the business.  In other words, I'm offering my time for free.  I hope it develops into something!

As for the workout.  It was great bc/ I was able to keep my heart rate at 140 and talk toa gir-friend of mine!

I have to go back tonight and do a major/minor bodypart and 45 mins of cardio!!


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> yeah, what is a speed stack?  It sounds like something I'd take to party with, not fix a cold.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 28, 2004)

I never got a PM from you David....

Hopefully things work out the way you would like with my "twin", whether it be friends or perhaps more than friends.


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I never got a PM from you David....
> 
> Hopefully things work out the way you would like with my "twin", whether it be friends or perhaps more than friends.



I know, I am sorry.  I got congested with everything throughout the day.  But I do promise though.  It's interesting info!  

Things ARE working out the way that I want and friendship, lots of laughs and information swapping. (lifewise)

 Shockingly enough..... I think I'lll save this for the PM!


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2004)

PM workout

Due to my supplements failing, I seemed rather tired (still boggled done with this after-flu crap!)

Cardio- 35 mins only!



** Side notes- I will be back in the gym at 6 am!

Definitely hitting the hay now!


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

PM sent!


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

AM workout: 6:30 am

GREAT workout cardio.

No breathing problems!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

Awesome David!!  
what sort of cardio sessions are you doing?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I know, I am sorry.  I got congested with everything throughout the day.  But I do promise though.  It's interesting info!
> 
> Things ARE working out the way that I want and friendship, lots of laughs and information swapping. (lifewise)
> ...



I got your PM...I hope it all works out the way it is meant to...  I am glad Donna is my twin and not my EVIL twin!


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Awesome David!!
> what sort of cardio sessions are you doing?




Hey Jen!!

The morning Cardio is generally one piece of equipment for 40 mins.  If I have energy or time, I may throw in abs in the AM.  Today I did a split bt/ machines.   20 mins of bike and 15 mins of treadmill.


Now, tonight was messed up because I ran my mouth off this past Sunday and told  a new friend of mine, Donna that I would take Kickboxing on Tuesday and try advanced step on Thursday (today)

OK the gist of all of this is that I have NOT taken Kickboxing for almost 4 months!!!  I haven't taken step for almost two years.  So there I was tonight!  The teacher is a NUT!!!!!    I got lost towards the end due to some silly dance moves and she moves QUICK!!!  Oh well, it was a 50 mins class  (I ducked out at that mark.)

Well, I'm priming my body back  for my training session with Debi on Saturday!!  We're doing legs!      But the good thing is that I've done circuit style training for the last week so my muscle don't stale out or cramp!  

DAMN IT, I'M READY FOR DEBI!!  BRING IT ON, BABE!!!    <<==== what I told Debi over the phone tonight!


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I got your PM...I hope it all works out the way it is meant to...  I am glad Donna is my twin and not my EVIL twin!




It  already has!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It  already has!!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh noooooooooooooooooo!!!  That Avatar... It looks like Donna's Hair!!!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

I can't even begin to tell how my night went last night except for the fact that I didn't get home until 4:30 am.

I can't even muster the strength of to tell you how well my workout with Debi went today but it was KICK ASS!!!  Sometime I wonder where I get those burst of strength and energy!

Oh yeah!  2 speed stacks!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Oh noooooooooooooooooo!!!  That Avatar... It looks like Donna's Hair!!!!!!



Well it ISN"T!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Tonight was real easy night!

Why?

I went to both clubs dropped off the accessories and took some pictures!

And then, I CANCELLED EVERYTHING THEREAFTER!

 

REASONS:

* Legs are weak and I'm tired!
* Gym at 8:30 am!!!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Well it ISN"T!!!!




  I know.  You both do have a unique character within even if you look rather the same.  Somewhat.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Although a duplicate post (in AJ's Journal)

I was able to do cardio after the brutal leg workout with Debi yesterday.

* Hot baths will continue
* Glutamine is a given (powder) 2x a day.
* A massage is coming most likely!
* Fish oil, Omega's
* Multi's, Calcium/Magnesium & potassium pills
* Stretching


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

I just found out the other girl in the gym that I like, it was her brohter and not a boyfriend!!!    Excellent!!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Side NOTES:

* While strecthing today, I had a very nice conversation with Donna and she revealed some rather personal issues in her life which I appreciate greatly! 

*  I ordered breakfast this am at the gym  and treatd/ordered for my friend behind the desk.  He is too funny!  He is 6'1" and is looking to add size4 and since I was treating, I asked him what he wanted.  He orders 3 egg whites, oatmeal and Raisan Bran bagel.

I asked him if he thinks he ate enough to gain weight with that meal.  

So, I redid his order, 8 whites/1 yolk, 1.5 cups of oatmeal/Dry bagel.

My order consisted of 5 whites/1 yolk
4 oz. Chicken breast
Green Beans
Potatoes



Anyway,  I can't believe some of the things people bitch at in regards to the gym!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

your gym has a restaurant??  

is Donna the name of the woman you like?? Hope it goes well for you!!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

No, our gym doesn't have a restaurant but that would be a great idea, wouldn't it?  Actually probably expensive because the owner (who I know) would get greedy and try to charge DUMB prices and it would end up flopping.  Actually, our strip mall consists of 8 businesses.  The Gym, Tanning Salon (which I need to go to today), Bar/Restaurant owned by some ex-Miami Football Player (Daryl Porter), Chinese/American Buffet upscale, Chinese Restaurant on the opposite end, a Diner style breakfast eatery, beauty salon, Caesar's Pizza & Lingerie Sexy  store.  More restautants then "other" businesses!   That is a GOOD thing 

Donna looks like Sapphire/Cyndi.  She is a woman I'm learning alot day by day and attempting to like.

The other girl who intrigues me (I just found out that the stud she trounces around with is NOT her boyfriend but her Brother.) is the one who I like but I 'm unsure of the crowd she involves herself with.  But, it would be HER I would love and not her crowd.  I have no problems with that crowd (And believe it or not, I say Hello to them and talk with) but it's not the crowd I want to be around with.  Then, it would become a Gym Soap Opera, ya know what I mean?  I actually dread the thought of having a relationship with others from the gym but sometimes when you get to learn alot about a person, it falls into place,  love overpowers those feelings and it shouldn't matter one iota. 

So, I will take everything in stride and just be myself as usual.  That's the SCARY part!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

ahhh ok I understand the restaurant thingy now. lol I was gonna say. weird. 

Well thats all that you can do David, is be yourself and hope that all falls into place. And in regards to the diff croweds, your right that is sometimes hard to overcome but if you two mean enough to one another then it doesnt matter. my ex and I were from totally opposite croweds... all my friends disliked him and I never associated with his friends before. made it somewhat difficult for us but it worked out... (well I guess not.... hahaha  but we split for other reasons..)
anyways my babbling, sorry. Just wanted to wish u the best!


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

There is NO such thing as "Babbling" from you, Jen.  Your words regardless of the topic is welcomed.  The words you set forth in my journal or anywhere on this forum are quite pleasing and enjoyable.    So, by all means, never hold back or be afraid to say what you want to me.   

The one thing I fear from one of the girls that I like is that if something bad happens within our relationship, I 'd have 1/3 of the gym chasing me!  For example, I become involved and then, maybe it's not working out.  Maybe she's too possessive.  Maybe she likes eating cookies and I don't.  Then, the WHOLE gym would know about it!  

I thought I'd lighten that up a little in the end!  Now I AM REALLY babbling!  

Seriously, you'll find Jen that I love to talk about everything and anything and very flexible and conversation. Also, one of my strong personality traits is that I LOVE TO TALK FOREVER!!!  Isn't that right Sapphire and Ba-Beh? (Katie)  Whether that's good or bad, I don't know.  


OK, now onto my confessional!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes David... that is correct, you DO love to talk!   

Glad to hear the chickie you like is single..   I wouldn't worry about her crowd.   I don't really like Chris's best friend, BUT that's OK I can deal.


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

OK, I never knew what it felt like having two broken legs but I do NOW!!!


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

to further comment, I called Debi and told her how wonderful my legs feel like currently and she thinks it's funny.  On the other hand, she did her legs as well on Saturday and she is reeling to... but that didn't make my legs feel any better!


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yes David... that is correct, you DO love to talk!
> 
> Glad to hear the chickie you like is single..   I wouldn't worry about her crowd.   I don't really like Chris's best friend, BUT that's OK I can deal.




It's funny you say that but you know me... I;m just stubborn when it comes to people.


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

No WORKOUT today!  I tried but to no avail... FAILED!!!


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2004)

I just saw the most beautiful thing in the world.........  and I must tell her so!!!

:


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2004)

just dropping in to catch up on what's happening in your world David.   Everything seems to be running smoothly!


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> just dropping in to catch up on what's happening in your world David.   Everything seems to be running smoothly!




Hey guy!  

Nothing much.  Just way busy with a few projects within my life.  Training, music, personal life etc.  

I haven't forgotten about the CD either!  Soon.  Probably this weekend to be precise!  

Thanks for dropping in!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

THE WORLD IS TURNING AND SO ISN'T MY ATTITUDE............... AGAIN.    Beware!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 5, 2004)

the big man is on a tear   Brace yourselves.


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

For some reason or another, I ran into the Clen again and talk about aggression!  

I had to admit this to my trainer and hopefully on Tuesday, she'll straighten me out!  

Or, I will become again, "Fallen"  like Evanescence


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> THE WORLD IS TURNING AND SO ISN'T MY ATTITUDE............... AGAIN.    Beware!!!!!!!!!!



What does this mean?


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

Whoops!!  I meant "and so is my attitude"!!!!

What does that mean?  Unfortunately, my confession above is something my trainer and I are going to have to deal with.

I have fallen into the world of Clenbuterol but iot could be worse.  I have it under control but again... it something I have to do myself in order to rid of it.  Hopefully Debi will have some words for me to help me.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 7, 2004)

What is that?  Not steroids AGAIN???


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm not sure what people would classify that as.  I don't believe it's steroids however, it does require a prescrition and is NOT an illegal substance like cocaine.  I guess you could say it's like percosets or Vicadin.  But, it's not something you take everyday etc.  It's hard to explain.


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

OK, maybe that was dumb.  So, I guess it could be classified as steroids, however, it's not a water retenter and it doesn't make you huge.

As for the full stack steroids that includes needles etc.  I will NEVER go back to that.  The ex-GF is no longer around to give me shots anymore!)


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

Tomorrow is Donna Day!  

I'll explain later!!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

Notes:  I've decided to take a serious stance against the usage of clen at this juncture.  So much that I'm literally taking the day off on Tuesday from work to spend with Debi and rid it out of my system for now!

So I  AM TRYING!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

OMG!!  I think I'm gonna   Pammie!!!  I miss you so much!!!  I think I'm gonna try calling you on my way to the Gables!  Just a shot in the dark!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey i am around sexy call the cell  &%$-(&*^-9999!!!    Thanks Dave


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm leaving for the Gables now so I will call!  You sure you want your cell phone number out there for all to see??


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

*The Gables!!!!*

Picture as shown in the gallery!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'm leaving for the Gables now so I will call!  You sure you want your cell phone number out there for all to see??




Sorry I lost you on the phone last  night!  Must be a Miami thing!  

Great talking to you hunny and I AM SO HAPPY AND PROUD of you by staying strong and positive within the last few months of your personal life! 

Just another GREAT reason to keep you as a friend, ya know?  You always make me feel good about myself and are such a wonderful influence.  EVERYTHING-LIFE!!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

*REPOSTED*

Picture from the gallery!!!

Kathy, David & Shy.

Hanging out in the Gables.


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

OK, real briefly!

9 am workout
10 mins of cardio

Light legs (quads)
Back

35 mins of cardio

Meal #1

Turkey
Rice
Green beans

Meal #2
10 egg whites/1 yolk
Green beans

Meal #3
chicken
Green Beans

Meal #4
Same as 3

Workout 8:00pm 
Tri's and Bi's (light)
30 mins of Cardio

Meal #5
More chicken adn Green Beans

Meal #6
Protein Shake!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2004)

OK, I'm off to the gym to wake up another body part in preperation for Tuesday's Day training with Debi!

SUnday, Feb 8th


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 9, 2004)

David... stay away from the steroids!  Donna will NOT like the way your hair smells.


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

Actually Clen has no aromatizing effects and if it does then it's NOT clenbuterol!  

That's OK, I'm going to be with Debi for the afternnon discussing this small wittle problem!  *wittle means tinier than little!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

Well I hope Debi kicks some major booty mister.  You know that is bad bad bad.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Actually Clen has no aromatizing effects and if it does then it's NOT clenbuterol!
> 
> That's OK, I'm going to be with Debi for the afternnon discussing this small wittle problem!  *wittle means tinier than little!


No excuses!!  You know better....


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Well I hope Debi kicks some major booty mister.  You know that is bad bad bad.



Debi usually does!    Hiya shorty!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

feel free to send that clen this way


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

YOU'LL BE IN THE GROVE NEXT MONTH!!    And guess whose gonna pay you a visit!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> feel free to send that clen this way




BTW Missy!  Do you know what CLen is??


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> No excuses!!  You know better....




I know... I truly know.....   But maybe I can re-stare back into something that was beautiful again.  Let me get past this weather of a storm that is in my distance.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I know... I truly know.....   But maybe I can re-stare back into something that was beautiful again.  Let me get past this weather of a storm that is in my distance.



David.... just stop taking it.  No excuses, you can do it.


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2004)

Heys Sapph!    

I will do my best.  Did you know Katie is going to be  an hour from me.  Somewhere above W.Palm Bch where I train.  I'm trying to convince her to go eat........................   

Can you guess?

I spoke to Deeann last night and she knew!    She's a nut but I love her!

My trainer yet has figured that out.   I asked her if she knew what my most love or first love in life was and you know what she said.  Now take in consideration that we speak alot and see each other often and it's been 4 months!

She said..............


...............

...............


..............



WOMEN!!!  


I said...


Women???!?!?!?!




...............



....................



NO!  PIZZA!!!


I will explain why  it is so later on!


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2004)

I am going to redrop all the pictures in the past into my gallery.

Screw PMOR and his little Wall gallery in his bedroom!!!!  THERE F'n GOING up.  Or in words of J'bo.   There *Effin'* going up!


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2004)

OK great.  Almost everything has been completed as stated!

* Pictures are up in the Gallery!  (Most of them)
* AM Workout (Cardio... 30 mins only bc/ a few freind's interrupted me!  But I didn't care!  I love my friend's!   )
* South Beach- Stopped in the NARAS office!   
* 2 pm training session!  Killer!  Dying over here!  
* Clenbuterol was THROWN OUT in the garbage!!!    Debi is great with her words, isn't she?  
* PM Workout cardio (45 mins) (5:30 pm)


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2004)

OK, my eyes are burning!  Tired!!  I just got done with my last task tonight which required more driving!!  ZZZzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzz

But it's DONE and that's ALL that MATTERS right now!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> * Clenbuterol was THROWN OUT in the garbage!!!    Debi is great with her words, isn't she?



I don't know.. I have never spoken to her!!


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2004)

Very funny............

Nonetheless Clen is outta my life and probably for good after what she told me.  It was shocking and NOT very good.... not that steroids or substances ever are including any pain medicines!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Very funny............
> 
> Nonetheless Clen is outta my life and probably for good after what she told me.  It was shocking and NOT very good.... not that steroids or substances ever are including any pain medicines!!



You needed HER to tell you the dangers of steroids?


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2004)

No, I needed her to tell me the skinny on the after affects of true clenbuterol!  A lot of details that I missed.  It was a very shocking revelation on clen.


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2004)

Evening Cardio.  No AM cardio. Only 2 hours of sleep last night.  I still don't know how the hell I survived today?!?!?!?

Well in sets the night and I really should run off to bed.  But I most likely going to continue with the score that for the movie and write some more continuing parts to the songs!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

What I've been using but will no longer be available.

Going out and buying 4 more cases.


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

OK, great!  I was just giving two days off with pay!  Now what to do with my time??

Definitely workout!! 

* Going to South Beach tomorrow!!!!!  
* Partying all night tonight! (after 11pm)
  -  Must call all my friend's up!

OK, why was I released from work with pay for two days?

I have PINK EYE!!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

I must find out which person gave this to me!!!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

South Beach tomorrow!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Trickery
1


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2004)

Reminders!!!

http://www.nikkibeach.com/

I have a event to go to at this club!!

Hey NT, check this out if you're reading this!!  


Reminder #2- Crowbar in South Beach- For Vivian (that is if she comes to SFLA!!   

Pics at Crow bar but we'll be in the VIP room!   http://www.you.com.au/youonyou/crowbar2/Page1.htm

What else?  Hmmnn..


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Sister Christian!!!

I got that computer job postphoned till' tomorrow at 3:30 pm!

OMG!!!  I'm still reeling.  You know what she said?  "I'll take care of you."  I told her I don't want money and it's not neccessary.  She said, "no, I'll take care of you" and giggled!    Why did she have to giggle in that manner?  

Her name is Cleo and she lives in "Rich"-ville, FLA  (Another wealty area of South Florida!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2004)

you have hot women swarming all over you, yet you complain


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2004)

A swarm of hot women?  Where did you get that one from??

 


My night ended abruptly due to my ending of pink eye but my eyes although are non contagious but hurt like a mother f*cker because of the dryness!  I feel like that stupid commercial.

Dryness, itch  eyes..... Clear eyes done by that goon teacher from Ferris Bueller's Day off.  Remeber that one??


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

Training with Debi Today at 1pm

* Cardio session in 30 minutes!    I gotta go!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

I forgot to post my training outline!!

Anyway, I have bumped up my cardio to 60 mins to see if I still had it in me and successfully for the past 2 days I have!

Overtraining?  Maybe.  Did it bother me?  No,  Why?  Because I was talking and arguing with this Chica on the Exercise Bike!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

OK, I must hit the road soon to go to my weight Training session!  (1pm)

AM- 8:30am

60 mins of cardio. 

Meal #1
Chicken (which makes me feel ill!)
Green Beans
Banana  (Should've been a potato but no potatoes!   )

To be continued..........


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

Continued........  

Holy Crap!!!  

1pm

Shoulders
Biceps
Triceps

Talk about dying!  The 20 reps scheme- heavier weights as the weeks go by and a 30 second rest in bt/ sets killed me!!

Deb said to me, "jesus you're sweating..."  And in the middle of that I replied, "Shit, you have to tell me that??  "  

I feel bad for my trainer bc/ her shoulder is bothering her.  I tried to make her smile and laugh including put 125% effort as well to make her proud of me!  

Success!!  

However, on a down note, due to the light leg injury followed by the lousy cold and finally, Pink eye... the last 3.5 weeks caused me to GAIN 5 pounds!!

So what to do.... what to do?  I'll tell ya what.  It's my time now!  And, I'm gonna KICK some ASS!!!!!  Plus, with the Spring/Summer coming around, I wanna look GREAT not just good!

Plus, I have an event at Nikki Beach Club and I'm going to be meeting with important people in getting the band booked, Mgmt. etc.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

dont worry sweetie, you will lose that quickly! you can do it!

Happy Valentine's Day 

I wanna look great too..


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey Sister Christian!!    Run outta the house so I can call ya!  Just kidding!  

Thank you sweetie very much for the well wishes.  I hope you have a wonderful Valentines's day, too!  As for looking great, you will!!  Just remember what I told you!  I hope to see you in the Grove next month!!!  Did you get to check out the links above at Nikki Beach and stuff?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

Not yet,

you will definately see me as long as you come to visit and as long as my parents dont kill me first


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

You better tell them soon because it's less than a month away!!!!  I'm sure they know your friend and hopefully they  like her.  Just tell them that your old enough to make decisions and that you would like to go away for spring break, period.  

Good luck, Vivian!!  Let me know otherwise how it goes.

PS.  Of course I'll come and visit and take you to the mall, Ocean Drive to eat, beach, club or whatever.


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2004)

Alrighty...  I just found out that I have to be at another club tonight for the band!    3 days in a row!  Oh well, I'm gonna make the most of it!  

I am quite tired today!!!

Anyways.........

Cardio 45 mins (9:30 am)

Possibly doing legs here in 2 or 3 hours!


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2004)

Damn, that 3 hours came fast and I have so much to do tonight and so many different area's to be in!!  

Legs/TONIGHT

It's ANGER time!


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Reminders!!!
> 
> http://www.nikkibeach.com/
> ...



TUESDAY!!!!   THIS TUESDAY

TRAIN WITH DEBI at 7:30 pm!!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

Quick notes!

Diet back intact!  FInally!

NO AM workout

Meal #1
MRP

Meal #2
Turkey
Broccoli

Meal #3
Chicken Breast
Broccoli

PM Workout 
40 mins Cardio

Meal#5
Chicken
Green Beans

1 Gallon of Water
* Need more though!  Night is NOT over!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 17, 2004)

David, that's all you ate yesterday?  That's not a whole lot ya know  And where's meal 4?


----------



## david (Feb 17, 2004)

I know.  I just realized myself that I missed complex carbs on meals 2 & 3.

Meal #6 was a 8 oz. protein shkae.

I have a reason for the lessening of the caloric intake.  Last week I fell into two bad old habits.

But, have bounced back and this week I have to cleanse my system!

Explanation will come late-late tonight!  

Thank you Jenny-hunny!    (for stopping in!)

Did you see the new array of pics I've put up.  I've just begun!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 17, 2004)

HEy Dave wanted to stop in and see how your weekend was    I was good except for Monday, but that was one day, good thing I am going to the gym today


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

David~ hey honey!! I just returned the money that you donated to my Fitness comp. Please make sure you get it back. Thank you so much for wanting to donate to it...your such a great guy--and I really appreciate it!!!

Have a great day!!!


----------



## david (Feb 17, 2004)

Training with Debi tonight!!!    I'm so Much at home when I'm with her!  

NO AM Workout

Meal #1
Chicken
Rice
Steamed Veggies

Meal #2
Same as #1

Meal #3
Chicken
Broccoli
Rice

Meal #4
Lean beef
Broccoli

To be continued......................


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Reminders!!!
> 
> http://www.nikkibeach.com/
> ...



My kind of bars!


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> HEy Dave wanted to stop in and see how your weekend was    I was good except for Monday, but that was one day, good thing I am going to the gym today




Hey Pammie!!

Good to see you  again.  It's always a pleasure of you stopping in of course!  

Yeah, the one day blown diet... I wouldn't worry about it too-too much.  

I haven't been too much of an angel for the last two weeks.  But this week has been super clean!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

things are looking mighty good in here David! diets right on the ball! and looks like some great training going on too! 
how have you been?


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> David~ hey honey!! I just returned the money that you donated to my Fitness comp. Please make sure you get it back. Thank you so much for wanting to donate to it...your such a great guy--and I really appreciate it!!!
> 
> Have a great day!!!




ACKNOWLEDGED!!    Of course you already read in your journal my response!     Wishing Stacey & Family  the best..........  ALWAYS!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

awwwwwwwwww thanks David!!!!! I wish you all the best also!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

Tuesday's workout with Debi!

40 mins of Cardio

CHEST

* Seated chest press
4 sets- 20 reps

*SmithMachine Bench Press
4 sets- 20 4 reps

* Superset!!
(Incline DB press w/ Decline DB Flys)
- Incline DB rep scheme- 20-15-15-15)
-Decline DB Press reps scheme- 20 reps

* Seated nautilis flys
3 sets

* 3 sets of pushups
20, 15, 12


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

FEB 19, 2004

No AM workout

Meal #1
Protein Shake

Meal #2
Chicken
Rice
Broccoli

Meal #3
Grouper (Fish)
Broccoli
Rice

Meal#4
Turkey Breast
Broccoli

To be continued........................


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> things are looking mighty good in here David! diets right on the ball! and looks like some great training going on too!
> how have you been?




Thank you, Jen!    The diet is FINALLY back on the ball is more like it!  

The training is intense (with Debi that is) but I've battle a couple of old demons that popped up in my life two weeks ago but Deb got me back on track!

Mind altering and attitiude (not for the better) stinks!  Glad I'm not on it!  But it sure made my body harder. However, it also caused me to retain water and gain 8 unneccessary pounds!!  

But that is the past!  

I am happy again.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 19, 2004)

What up studly had to say hello and have some news will PM you when it is final


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> What up studly had to say hello and have some news will PM you when it is final



Now you have me excited for you!  Here comes the bride...........   all dressed in white.............   J/K!!!


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

CONFESSION:

Let's say that I walk to the gym from the parking lot which is by this bar (sometime stopping in to get a large coffee before my workout) and this lady who has seen me on three different occassions told me that she thinks I'm attractive but was always hesitant to make a move on me.

I was on my way to the gym.  She knew this and more obviously she knows that I'm not in the mood.

Anyhow, I had to stop into the bar, order a coffee to have at the bar while working on Marta's phone, that same lady is sitting next to me.  We conversate for 1.5 hours.  We play pool and she tells me some other things that I DID NOT know about in the sense of how she feels about me.

We end up making out for 20 mins in a secret part of the bar and  stuff......

Do you think this is wrong or does passion have a right?

I think passion rules here because I was sooooo turned on by her and I do NOT regret one minute of it!

My time was cut short and I have her number now.  I had to go 35 mins down the street to see a few friend's.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

Making out = ok

Sex when you just met = NO!

Don't worry david


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

How about sex over the clothes?  Does that matter?

Worry?  Worry me NOT!  

I can't wait to tell you what happened!  

Tomorrow Vivian! 

Hey Viv!  I have  a date for a few shows (My band that I book/manage)  She is sooooooooo cute.  She's only 5'0", 100 lbs vs. I, @ 6'0", 284 lbs.  Her name is "Ela" pronounced  A- la.  I was shocked that she said that she wanted to go out with me on a few dates.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 20, 2004)

LOL  You are so funny David, no ring yet, but who knows, he has two - three more years and then i will put the smack down


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> LOL  You are so funny David, no ring yet, but who knows, he has two - three more years and then i will put the smack down




You still haven't spilled the beans yet!!!!  I left you a message on your Voice mail so.......   I will try again this weekend.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

David, this is your theme song

"lets get it on in public"


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

OMG!!!    I just saw the owner tonight at the gym and I told him,"You saw nothing"    I've never seen anyone with the biggest chesire cat grin in my life!  

I'm gonna call Denise soon!!!


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

Well, Denise is staying in tonight (w/ the children) and I, after conversing with Greeky and finding out she's going out to have some fun... well, me too then!  

Y sit @ home when I don't have to?  Even if I'm tired also!  

I shall depart VERY VERY VERY soon!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

sweetie, we need to talk, hopefully tomorrow


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> sweetie, we need to talk, hopefully tomorrow




I once had a GF that said those words to me.... 


NOTICE:  We are NO longer BF/GF!    J/K

Honey, I'd love to talk to you anytime!!!  


BTW, Denise CALLED ME!!    I'm gonna see her on Monday!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 21, 2004)

Sorry hun Just have been crazy busy, have hardly been home, will give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

That's cool, Pam!  I understand that you're a busy gal!  I'll be waiting


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

hi david


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

*A second look!!!*

Here's a picture recently taken of me before going out!

BTW, it was taking earlier tonight!  

Just in case you missed it in the gallery!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

how can I miss it its in your sig 

See last post in my journal for why Im currently


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

Do you like the picture?  (The tan that is??)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah nice tan

going to bed now w a frown on my face  goodnight hon


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

sweetie, go read your journal, OK?   I really wish I could talk to you during your time of needs!!!


----------



## david (Feb 22, 2004)

Sunday-Funday


9am cardio workout
40 mins

(Prepared meals #1-3

Chicken breast (4)
quart of Rice
6 Whites/3 yolk
Raw onions
Pepper
Ginger
Real Garlic
Salt
Italian Seasoning

Garlic/Olive oil cooked first (12 cloves)
Add Chicken and 1/2 seasonings

Eggs cooking on seperate burners

When chicken is browned, it is transfered to the already cooked /scrambled eggs

Pam cooking spray/rest of seasonings, add rice only/ 1.2 onion cooked.

After that is done... dash olive oil in and combine everything!

So with that in mind!

Meal # 1
Just that

Meal #2
Just that as well

Oh yeah, adding in green beans on the side 

And for Atherjen's sake.

1 cap of Flax oil (Lingan's)
1 tbsp of L-Carnitine


Meal #3
More of what was made

Meal #4
Chicken
Green Beans

Meal #5
7 eggs/1 yolk
Spinach

Meal #6 
Protein shake


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2004)

Leg Workout

* 90 Degree leg press
2 sets- 20 reps

* 30 degree squat machine 30 degree incline
3 sets- 20 reps

* Leg Extension (3 point angle... foot position)
20 reps (toes pointed up..normal)
20 reps (toes point outward)
20 reps (toes pointed inward

   ** 30 second rest

(Repeat  2x)

Step ups!

Using aerobic step up equipment.
6 stacks high
20 reps single leg (non alternating)

Lunge stationary
2 sets 20 reps

Definitely DONE


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2004)

Too much to do tonight!!!

Went to see the band but only was able to stay for a set.

Taught keyboard to my newest development.  Her name is Nicole and she is a songer/songwriter.  Oh and what a beauty she is!  She is only 21 years old so if she plays her cards right, she possibly could make it.  

I will be taking her to a few gigs with me courtesy of the other band and there will be plenty of pictures!!!


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2004)

NO WORKOUT TODAY WHATSOEVER!!!

Nikki had me over at 12:30 am last night til' 3 am ish!  Didn't get in until 4 am and closed my eyes around 4:30.

Woke up to go to work at 7:30!!!  Late work day till' 6 pm!

Sat at the gym to talk to the owner finagaling a deal out for my free membership.  

Gonna post a little here and check out everyone else for a couple of hours and then I'm off to South Beach and to Davie!  

Somethings got to give here!!!!  Yaaawwwwwnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh yeah, Nikki did WONDERFUL LAST NIGHT!!!  

Here's a picture of the late night and part of Nikki and none of me!  Ha Ha!!

NExt week I'm taking her to the gig of the other band and I promise to have pictures of all of us!!!  Should be a blast!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

Dave you crack me up and have fun!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2004)

OMG!!!  I just checked out your new female hottie and what great figured lady!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

Ok Dave guess what???  I just got my workouts and diet!!!!!!!!!!!  SO EXCITED!!!!!!  Am gouing to post them in my journal now!!!


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2004)

Cool!  I will go check it out soon!!!

UPDATE:  2 days in a row with 2 to 3 hours sleep and I 'm certainly not going to try for 3 in a row!  ZZZZzzZZzzzzz!


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

Today's log!

6am 

Chest

* 30 degree bench press
4 sets- 20 reps

* Flat Bench DB press supersetted with DB flys
4 sets- (Flat Bench) Rep Scheme 20,20,15, 12
DB Flys- 4 sets- 20 reps

* Cable Crossovers
4 sets- 20 reps

Meal #1
MRP

Meal #2
Chili (Homemade)
Broccoli

Meal #3
More Chili!!!

To be continued..................


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

OK, the continuation!

Meal #4 
Talapia
Broccoli
Rice

7PM workout
Cardio-35 mins


**  I just scored 3 months of a free membership dues!1    I just fixed and repaired 2 Nextel phones for the owner of the club!!

**  Went out to eat at Roadhouse Grill with my good-friend, Samera!  Met up with Jaime, Nikki and Melissa! <<--- New Hottie!!!

** Maybe going out with Shannon tonight!!!  Maybe but doubtful! We'll see


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

Thursday- Nikki Night!  (Artist Development)
Friday- Band Gig and Katie!!!!!!  (maybe)
Saturday- Boynton Beach (Band Gig)
Sunday- Partying with Nikki and friend's!


** REMINDER!!!!  Nikki Beach, Senor Frogs and Clevelander Hotel!
*** TRAINING WITH DEBI!!!!  
****  Hair cut Appt Next-Next Saturday!!


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2004)

Shannon is NUTTY!!!  

That is all I have to say for now!    Nutty in a good way.

She also beat me in pool.  2-1!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 26, 2004)

keeping up with all the ladies is difficult to do. 

there seems to be a new hottie every time I look in here.   Ahhhhh ... to have just one week in Big David's shoes.


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2004)

Well, I do get around ya know!    When you travel as much as I currently do and hold down  a few activities....

You don't wanna live my hectic life, trust me.  It's not all so glamourous! 

I know NT, I still owe you a CD and believe me, it's coming!

I've been so wrapped up with assisting this band in booking and managing that it's draining.  Because the Managers of the club, venues and/or bars the owner/manager's of that establishment don't want to talk until after 12 am!!  I still have a 8-5 or moreso job to hold down as well!

I'm also developing a young-hot talent as well and you know her as Nikki!  She is such a hottie and a sweetie!  (Pictures coming soon!     We're all going to the other band's gig this Sunday so it will be "world colliding!    It will be a blast!!!

So, yes, when I'm at the gigs in the tri county area, I get to meet a lot of cool people with different backgrounds and stuff!

Also, with me training people and being trained especially in a WPB that is fun!  Also, giving keyboard lessons to Nikki  is a bonus as well because she has a lot of cutie friend's!!  

So that's about it.  Oh,yeah, I forgot, regardless of what ANYONE says, I see NO REASON WHY picking up women or becoming friend's with women in the gym or in my case (gyms) is a problem!  At least each person has understanding of  each other's life health wise!!  

So I must lastly add, my personal fun life.  Yeah, they are consumed with many different activities as well.  

Should I list them??


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2004)

To the Workout!  TODAY!!!

6:30 am

Triceps

- DB bench Tricep presses (close)
supersetted with bench dips

*20 reps scheme each.  (30 Second Rest)
4 sets

- Cable Pushdowns
4 sets (20 reps)

Standing EX Curl extension
4 sets (20 Reps)

** 1 min 30 second rest in bt/ MOVEMENTS.
** 30 second rest in BT sets


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2004)

Meal #1
MRP


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, I do get around ya know!    When you travel as much as I currently do and hold down  a few activities....
> 
> You don't wanna live my hectic life, trust me.  It's not all so glamourous!
> ...



List them! 

I all honesty, I do miss the days of old when I had an active life.  Working in the warehouse ... running in the morning, boxing in the evening, martial arts, going out with the boys on paydays, going out on the weekends ... etc.  Although I realize you're probably working most of the time, you seem like a very easy going fellow like myself who makes work as enjoyable as possible.  I'd love to have the opportunity you have worked yourself into.  Meeting a lot of different people.  Although I'm paid well doing what I'm doing, sitting in a cubicle day in and day out is slowly sapping the life out of me ... and I could ramble on about this ... so I'll do it in my journal and not clutter up yours anymore.  

Yeah .. I'm waiting for the CD but it will be a great surprise when it does arrive.  

And now that you keep mentioning hot hot Nicky is, both the wife and I are waiting for pics.


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2004)

When time permits where I can think wt/ interruption, I will!  

As for clutter.....

I LIKE CLUTTER and talking about anything in my journal.  It's what it was designed for!  

There is only so much BB/Diet I can read and listen to before it becomes so redundant.   (that's why I hired Debi as my trainer.  She manages my  fitness etc.)  

As for life (which is important of course)  I'd much rather talk about "other" things!!   

Talk to you again soon!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi david!!!

I told my mommy today, she was a little mad,, but my daddy is going to be scary when he finds out!!!

If I am not on IM tomorrow I love you guys oh and you can have my computer


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hi david!!!
> 
> I told my mommy today, she was a little mad,, but my daddy is going to be scary when he finds out!!!
> ...




I just read that it's cool with them that you can go!!  Awesome, Vivian!!!

Are you sure you still want to meet up with me?  



SIDE NOTE to NT.  I just go t in and I have to be up in 3 hours.  You sure you wanna still be in my shoes for 1 week, mind you, 1 day???


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 28, 2004)

Did you get my pm silly man?


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Did you get my pm silly man?




Yes I did, *O'Vi-VACIOUS one!*  And thank you!  


OK, I must run for now everyone!  BRB in 5 hours!


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2004)

OK, that was about 5 hours!!



Eeeyucccckk to stupid shots of  something and something!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

I didn't drink last night, except for a couple sips of my friend's drink


----------



## david (Feb 29, 2004)

Congratulations Viv!  I wished I could say the same for myself.  I just remembered what I did shots of and with!  One of my friends-friends (hot little chickie) had ordered Rasberry Kamikaze's!

They weren't bad but they were sorta wimpy.  Wait, I had problems focusing!   

Tonight, I ' going to see if the band stays together of falls apart!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

Well, I hope for the best but even if they fall apart..more time for me lol


----------



## david (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh really??  It's funny you say that bc/ I mentioned to the that they should play in  Coconut Grove March 18th for about a week!  

OK, I just got in and I need to go to SLEEP!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 29, 2004)

Some funny pics up in the gallery!


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2004)

OK.  Just a few actual workout notes

My Back KILLS!

Let's see.

Lat Pulldowns
4 set/30 reps
Alt. Front to back.  (15 reps front and then, 15 reps behind)

Dickersons
4 sets/20 reps

Reverse grip seated cable rows
4 sets/20 reps

I don't know what to call there but they were tough as hell!!!

* In a pushup position (knees not touching floor)  With arms fully extended, lift one arm in a row movement, place back down and then lift the other arm and place down.  Then, do a pushup and repeat.  4 sets/20 reps.  TOUGH AS HELL!!!!!

Deadlifts
4 sets- 20 reps

DEAD MAN afterwards!!!


----------



## david (Mar 1, 2004)

Today's workouts

35 mins cardio

Meal#1
MRP

Meal #2
MRP w/ banana

Meal #3
Chicken Breast
1 cup of Rice
Small Salad

Meal #4
Same susbstituting salad for Green beans

Evening Workout
40 mins cardio

Meal #5
Steak
Broccoli

Meal #6
Protein drink (6 oz.) Before bed (Coming real soon!)


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2004)

Today!

6:00 AM 
Cardio (45 mins)

Meal #1
MRP

Meal #2
MRP

Meal #3
Tuna
Salad
No carbs!

Meal #4
Same as #3

WPB Workout

Shoulders

* Military Press (Seated)
Using Barbell off of bench
4 sets/20, 20, 15, 10

*Side LAteral DB raises
4 sets/ 20 reps

* Upright Rows
4 Sets/20 reps

Using incline bench- Rear delts (DB's)
4 sets/20 reps

Cardio- 45 mins

Meal #5
Chicken
Green beans

LOTSA LOTSA VITAMINS ETC>!!


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2004)

*I didn't think I could ever say this.....*

WORD OF THOUGHT

* Some people really do need to find religion or something to believe in.  (Go WATCH PASSION OF CHRIST... You might learn something) Spending so much time in negativity is absolutely ridiculous and a waste of your time and as well as the person subjected to it!

* Better yet, a person who sits on their throne and passes judgement and make decisions further deciding wrong or right.

*  It takes one imbecile to dissuade others into believeing what you believe in and that sadly enough their conclusions are so incorrect.

**  CONCENTRATE on your own life and the negativity you bring to others and with that, hell has a vacancy... check in anytime you'd like.  YOU WILL ALWAYS BE WELCOMED THERE  But never here, not with me... ever!

Yes, truly I am pissed at something and believe me, I am so over it!  But I thought I'd share this rage to whomever maybe reading this.

Entertainment value= none  
A lesson= None


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Hello dear

March 18th I am leaving, I wont be there that night 

What are you doing Sat the 13th? Whats some good clubs to go to????? I heard the clubs r dead on saturdays??? WAT?


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hello dear
> 
> March 18th I am leaving, I wont be there that night
> ...



Hi Vivian!  

Refresh my memory.  When are you going to be arriving?  Depends on what type of club you want.    Music style that is!    Dead on Saturday night??  Hmmmn...  Not in the Grove or Lauderdale.  I can't imagine South Beach being dead either?  Who told you this? Just curious.

I have a music conference next Monday andTuesday.. training in WPB.  However, bc/ I barely sleep... just let me know when you wanna meet up and I will plan accordingly.  

Let me know!  I'm just thinking that the band may be playing in the Grove that night!   (13th)


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

I looooooove dancing...esp to pop/dance/HIP HOP/and even a little latin music (greek too, but I wont push it hehe)


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

oh I am flying in March 13th (Saturday) morning


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I looooooove dancing...esp to pop/dance/HIP HOP/and even a little latin music (greek too, but I wont push it hehe)




Too bad you weren't coming to Broward county... I know a fab Greek restaurant where their very traditional from the foods to plates being thrown and smashed along with table dancing etc.

Let me call my girl-friend, Jamie tomorrow and see where she recommends.   If I can get her to come along that would be even cooler bc/ she knows a lot more people and stuff in South Beach.


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> oh I am flying in March 13th (Saturday) morning



OK, cool!  Is it a direct flight?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

to ft lauderdale.. 

 yeah call her see whats up..are the clubs expensive down there? what do girls dress like down there???? I dont want to stick out like a sore thumb..

how far is broward county? ive never even been to a greek place like that omg id love it!


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> to ft lauderdale..
> 
> yeah call her see whats up..are the clubs expensive down there? what do girls dress like down there???? I dont want to stick out like a sore thumb..
> ...



Well, that Greek restaurant is pretty cool and I'm supposed to bring a girl-friend there as part of her belated B-Day present.  

We'll see what you gals want to do etc.

I'll further this conversation late-late tonight.  Call me if you wanna.  I'll be on the road and at the gig in Lauderdale!


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: I didn't think I could ever say this.....*

I find this post hilarious and classic!  






> _*Originally posted by david *_
> WORD OF THOUGHT
> 
> * Some people really do need to find religion or something to believe in.  (Go WATCH PASSION OF CHRIST... You might learn something) Spending so much time in negativity is absolutely ridiculous and a waste of your time and as well as the person subjected to it!
> ...


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

Tonight:

* Had two travel calls for phones in need of repair.

* 3:00am- All full of Spring breakers which was WAY cool!  So out of control and hilarious!  God, these gals are so freakin' hot!    Good thing it was for the owner!  I love being be-hind the scenes!  

* Repaired a phone for a manager at a strip joint!  For the SFLA's folks... you may know this club.  SCARLETS!  Anyone want a free t-shirt?     BTW, I don't get paid in lap dances or table dances!  Cash please!    But, if ya wanna tip me that way, that is fine!    (For my online brother of "X Club-cause-trouble", NT   )


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

OK, friend's, folks, luv-a's and hater's.... I'm off to the gym and I must prepare for this workout at 6:30 am!  What a wacky schedule I have today!  But I love this life and I'm happy!  

Will post yesterdays diet and workout if time permits!  

Hey Kenna!  Eat your heart out!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Tonight:
> 
> * Had two travel calls for phones in need of repair.
> ...




I will take a free T-shirt.  Small please.


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I will take a free T-shirt.  Small please.



Hello donna...er. I mean Cyndi!  

You want a T-shirt from that place?  Ya betta see what coach thinks of that place!   (It's in Hallandale, FL)


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 5, 2004)

Sure I want a t-shirt... why not?  Nah I don't have to ask Eric about it......  doesn't really matter!


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, if you're serious then just PM me your address again.  I misplaced it somehow.


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

UPDATE:  

I just had my hair done and my friend (hairstylist)  told me that my length was at lower part of my back!  

Guess what?  It's now a little bit over shoulder length.  Aaahh, easy hair shampoo days again!     I'm happy!  I'll have pictures of my new haircut soon.  

Next month I'm going to have it colored with highlights!!!


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

Crap!!!

I just got another call to fix a phone (on a SAT. night)  WTF??  It's at the same troublemaking bar, too!    Well, maybe I can get a pool game out of it or something!


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

OK, my picture gallery is going back up soon.

Whatever pictures I put up, please refrain from rude remarks .

There are no reason for questions.  I am not on trial and none of you are a court of law, either.

Here are some choice options.

1) Enjoy them
2) Comment with respectable  remarks as I would respect your pictures
3) If you don't like them, don't look at them

With that in mind, enjoy, be happy and we can all be happier!


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

*"I haven't showered, I haven't eaten and I've been a BUM all day"*

Then, she finished that same sentence in this fashion.  Would you like to go out tonight?

Those words in the beginning are none too pleasing and this is the second time she's done this, therefore, I conclude that she does NOT take care of herself real well.  She is an ex runner, too.  Strange, huh.  Is that the diet runner's use.  (NOT EAT)  

Oh well, I am home for now.


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

Still home!    Is this possible??

Oh yeah, I talked to this dofus who works for Nextel and he's sitting there trying to tell me that he can bring water damaged phones back to life and make it look lto those who repair them (sucha s me) never noticed.    yeah, sure he can.  I hear he is such an ass his store too!  

Well, I am off now and going to fix this stinkin' phone!  Yawn!!!


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

OK, so I went to go fix the phone and I just found out that my bill at the restaurant bar is FOREVER comped!!!   I'm trying to figure out if this is a good thing or a bad thing?    I will still make my money there but I also now have an unlimited spending amount there!  Very scary.  Also, it could mean that the power of  alcohol leads to  @#$%@#$.  Very excellent!


----------



## david (Mar 7, 2004)

OK, I'm off to workout today... maybe go mtn bike riding along South Beach... should I bring my camera?    I need a tan!

So peeps, I'm gonna live off and on the beach today!  South Beach (Daytime for biking) and  Ft. Laud for the nighttime.  (The band is gigging it tonight!)  

Have a swell day you all!  Call me if you have my number.  Otherwise, I hope to have some pictures of the band again tonight!


----------



## david (Mar 8, 2004)

OK, last night was NOT funny!

Nothing to talk about or to recall except that my right knuckles are hurting from something to something.  

The band was great, the people were OK (dull) but eveyting else in bt/ seemed Euphoric!  

Go figure.  

I must settle down and stop playing around with Spring break until next week! (not this week)  

FT.LAUD-SOUTH BEACH-GROVE

Here we come.

Burner, if you're reading this,  no pics because I was VERY overwhelmed and seemed to be in another state of mind since 11 am!  

The Wine tasting event was happening and that's all I got to say about that!


----------



## david (Mar 8, 2004)

Time to take a slice out of life!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

david i dont wanna do my homework and all i can think about is miami!!!!


----------



## david (Mar 8, 2004)

That I truly understand.  But you know what?  You have like 6 days right?  Cool!  An unforgettable time I hope you have!  We'll  we will just see and of course, I would love to hang out on a copuple of days and maybe go to the beach as well.  I'll call out sick on those days.  I'll explained to them how I got lobster red, too!   You know, South Beach is pretty much topless, right?


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2004)

Southwestern CT/NY is looking real good now.........

Do I give up the land of Sunshine or not!

And that's all there is to say about that thought!?!?!?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2004)

hey David ... how's things?


----------



## david (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm here but haven't posted in this journal but when I'm out running around like a "clown" in 3 hours, sleep I need.. somehow!!!

I will  be back soon someday in normal fashion.

I must makes some reminders!


Call Deb for Vivian
Call Jamie for South Beach
Call Nicole for her appt. for keyboard lessons (Sunday)
Wednesday- South Beach for a gig with the Academy

.... What else??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OK, my picture gallery is going back up soon.
> 
> Whatever pictures I put up, please refrain from rude remarks .
> ...



Why not take some flexing shots of yourself?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Interesting journal BTW.  Wish I had a hectic life... It always seems more fun when you do.


----------



## david (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Why not take some flexing shots of yourself?




Someone actual read that?    Ummmmmnn..... no!  

1) I'm not a BODYBUILDER
2) I don't have the body
3) Because


----------



## david (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Interesting journal BTW.  Wish I had a hectic life... It always seems more fun when you do.




Well, I have my day to day bullshit routine one in another diary thread.  Kinda redundant, very boooooring and I would much rather talk about the moon, sun and stars anyway!


----------



## david (Mar 12, 2004)

Hmmnn... what to talk about??


----------



## david (Mar 12, 2004)

OK, I had a phone repair (2) at  2am!  Got in at 4 am!  

That equals NO AM WORKOUT!!!

Oh yeah, although mentioned in another thread, I had an incident at the gym which is rather amusing.

While I was doing  abs, a lady that I see in the mornings was there at night.  We've spoken on couple of occssions and as I was talking to another person.  She took the swiss ball and meant to throw it at my stomach but ended up wacking me in the crotch!  

  Somewhat funny!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 12, 2004)

hahaha... at least she didnt throw a medicine ball at your crotch


----------



## david (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hahaha... at least she didnt throw a medicine ball at your crotch




Very funny-hunny!  Very funny!

Hey, you're going to be near her this week and I'll make sure she's holding a medicine ball when you're around!  

12 hours girlie!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 12, 2004)

How you hurt yourself?


----------



## david (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm injured !!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 12, 2004)

How?  Where?


----------



## david (Mar 13, 2004)

In the neck area which is complicating my breathing.  Don't worry, if it worsens, I will go to the ER.  

Hey, I spoke to Vivian and she's in the Grove now.  I'll probably hook up with them later!


----------



## david (Mar 14, 2004)

Posted By BUNBUNZ: 

YES WE DO HAVE BANDS THAT PLAY THERE. OUR CLUB IS 3 FLOORS. AND BANDS PLAY ON THE FIRST FLOOR. ACTUALLY WE DON'T PARTY AT THE CLUB ACTUALLY I DON'T EVEN DRINK ANY MORE. SKIP DOESN'T EITHER. AND HE DOESN'T SMOKE. WHICH BAND ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? IS IT ACCIDENTAL GROOVE? DID YOU SEE THE HALLOWEEN AND MARDI GRAS PICS? WE USUALLY HAVE SOMETHING GOING ON FOR EACH HOLIDAY. ON HALLOWEEN WE SACRIFICED A VIRGIN, I CARRIED A GIRL OVER MY SHOULDER AND PUT HER ON A TABLE AND STRPPED HER DOWN AND SKIP RIPPED HER HEART OUT (ACTUALLY A REAL DEER HEART) AND BIT INTO IT. LOL IT WAS COOL. ANYWAY LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE BAND. I'LL SEND YOU THE PICS.


----------



## david (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Posted By BUNBUNZ:
> 
> YES WE DO HAVE BANDS THAT PLAY THERE. OUR CLUB IS 3 FLOORS. AND BANDS PLAY ON THE FIRST FLOOR. ACTUALLY WE DON'T PARTY AT THE CLUB ACTUALLY I DON'T EVEN DRINK ANY MORE. SKIP DOESN'T EITHER. AND HE DOESN'T SMOKE. WHICH BAND ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? IS IT ACCIDENTAL GROOVE? DID YOU SEE THE HALLOWEEN AND MARDI GRAS PICS? WE USUALLY HAVE SOMETHING GOING ON FOR EACH HOLIDAY. ON HALLOWEEN WE SACRIFICED A VIRGIN, I CARRIED A GIRL OVER MY SHOULDER AND PUT HER ON A TABLE AND STRPPED HER DOWN AND SKIP RIPPED HER HEART OUT (ACTUALLY A REAL DEER HEART) AND BIT INTO IT. LOL IT WAS COOL. ANYWAY LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE BAND. I'LL SEND YOU THE PICS.



Wow!  You don't drink anymore?  That is sooo good to hear.  Maybe it's because I've taken your place in the drinking that I'm drinking enough for the both of us!    But. that's got to stop for me VERY soon.

I've been doing a couple of favors for Geronimo and he has now comped me for whenever I go in there.  As long as I don't abuse it of course.  It's hard not to have a couple of beers everytime I'm in there!

The band (I'd rather not put it here) are really good.  I'll send you the link and if you guys need a promo pack, I can have the guitarist send it to you.

That Halloween thing must have been a sight to see!  You didn't actually have pictures of this on that website, did you?    You must've had a blast that night!

So  Max is OFF to Vegas to get married to Robbin in that Drive through chapel!  How funny is that?


----------



## david (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Bunny,

Did you know that I hired a personal trainer?  Check out her website.  www.debilaszewski.com  She is really cool and a sweetheart.  But you know me and my personality.  I had to turn her screws a little and although I can't remember the finer details but she ended up saying my name in full!    Completely hilarious.  Also, you know my constant wisecracks too!  She had me do this weird back exercise where  you start in a full extension pushup (knees OFF the ground) and your gripping dumb bells.  You do a row with the one arm, then, the next arm and then you do a push up and repeat the process.  (for me, she has me doing 20 reps)  I swear, I almost DIED!!!  Well, I slipped in a slick remark and I told her "I think you watch too much 6:30 am Lifetime network TV and this Denise Austin movement has got to go!"  Her middle finger went up, the words whisper of "FU" came out and she beat the SHIT out of me for the remainder of the workout session!  

I thought I'd share that with you!


----------



## david (Mar 14, 2004)

OK, wrestlemania was tonight and I did a quick workout for chest.


Bench Press (SM)
4 sets/20 reps

Incline Press (Nautilus)
same

Cable Flys
Same

30 second rest in bt/ sets/ 2 mins rest in bt/ movements

Abs

No cardio


Oh yeah, cardio WAS done at 10 am  *45 mins)




OK, back to Wrestlemania.

I had 2 place to watch it at bc/ I didn't want to sit at home.  

1) HOT SHOTS
2) TOOTSIE CABARET

Now, I could've went to Hot Shots and sat around with old men and little boys.

Or

I could sit around with old men, no little boys and Dancers.


WHERE DO YOU THINK I WENT TO!?!?!?!?!


----------



## david (Mar 14, 2004)

About Tootsie's

Best Strip club in Broward/Dade county in my opinion.
No, I did NOT get a lap dance and/or tip dancers either.  HOwever, I do have 6 chips in my wallet and you get a chip for every drink you buy.  Redeem them for a free drink.  Did I mention it was cheat day today!?!?!?!

I omitted Palm Beach County from that opinion because NOTHING and I mean NOTHING holds a candle to the wormen that dance in WPB!  However, Tootsie's comes REAL close if not equal bc/ those girls are outta control and (on something)    Oh well, I was Wrestling and that is all!


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2004)

Legs in the PM

40 mins cardio (10 mins-leg workout-30 mins cardio)


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2004)

OK, everything cancelled tonight!  No phone crap etc., thank god!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

So is that what you do is repair phones?


----------



## david (Mar 16, 2004)

And other "things"


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Sorry, im just curious


----------



## david (Mar 16, 2004)

No need for an apology!


----------



## Jay-B (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## david (Mar 17, 2004)

What's up Jay-B?  How's the phone?  Did you break it yet??


----------



## david (Mar 17, 2004)

OK, I'm off to South Beach tonight.

Meeting up with Greeky in the Grove and hanging out in South Beach.  Her and her friend are going out dancing and I'm going to a function for the Grammy's.  We'll meet up again later that night and I'll hang out for an hour and then, I'm off to Ft La La land.  

Gloria Gaynor's song is going through my head (Just one  line though!)

"How will I survive?"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

Aww...I'm jealous...you're going to have SO much fun..

Enjoy and bring some pics back with ya


----------



## Jay-B (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What's up Jay-B?  How's the phone?  Did you break it yet??



lol, no it hasnt broken yet, but man i must say ive been reading ur journal/looking at the pic's and im sooo jealous of all the fun ur having,ur in the sun havin fun and im sittin inside cuz its snowing
 drink a beer for me


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 18, 2004)

Me TOO Jay-B!  I live on Long Island.  

What is the deal with all this damn snow?????


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2004)

Is it still snowing??


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a couple of pictures but I didn't get to hang out with Viv as much as I wanted to.   

Maybe next time.

I'll be venturing into her part of the woods in a couple of months because my friend's getting  married near the Casino?    I'm in the wedding.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

when will she be bacK?


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2004)

She should be now.  Oops, I forgot,  She's flying into JFK.  Maybe tonight she'll be in.


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2004)

*LMAO!!*

I just saw this on another site!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Fat kid having a cow.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

I didnt get to meet Debi  But it was lovely meeting you david  

Wonder why we have such bad luck w/ the places we went to.. 

Oh well, the ice cream made up for it  hehehe


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

pics are not too bad sweetie, good thing they r mini size


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2004)

Too bad I just enlarged them because those were WAY TOO SMALL!!!!

You're such a funny-nice gal who is NOT fat!  I must also add that you were very patient last night!  Better than mine I must say and patience normally is one of my BEST traits!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 19, 2004)

Just stopping by to say HI!!!  What's new with you?


----------



## david (Mar 20, 2004)

Running to the gym and running to a party!  I knew there was a good reason why I named this thread the way I did!  

Sapph and every1, I will update my happenings VERY Soon!!


----------



## david (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: LMAO!!*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I just saw this on another site!!!!




I'm still laughing!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

that kid scares me.. *shudder*


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2004)

OK,

I think I'm partially losing reality of life here!  (In a good way though)

OK, I must run now!  I lost track of time!

Last night didn't end till' 10 am this morning.  I never went to sleep and I certainly didn't drink but 5 drinks.    I still went to the gym at 7:30 am and "knuckled" around with the front desk dude for 45 mins and magically started my workout (cardio only for 35 mins)  Went to the pool and closed my eyes for 1 hour and screaming kids made me get up plus it was HOT out anyways and went to bed at 11 am-4:30 pm and went back to the gym and here I am.

Now I have to go get a CD from the band to give to my date I had Friday night!  

I want to take several steps back from this nutty life of mine but hell, I'm enoying it too much that it's scaring me!  But, this dating and meeting people left and right is too-too much F*cking fun!

Oh well.  I am going to jump on the horse and party only on the weekend!  




PS.  VIV, you are TOO funny!


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2004)

Whoops, last night was a house party and two of the 5 members played and the drummer stopped in.  It was an acoustic set and after the 9-1 slot, I ended up picking up the guitar and we played "guess the songs" game.  Mostlyu, 80'-90's hair-glam band throwing in some alternative (Cranberries etc.) to Eric Clapton all the way down to John Denver!  I ended up singing "Country Roads" while John (Guitarist) played.  How embarrassing!!!    No regrets, though!  What else?  Hmmmnnn..... 

God, I haven't done a HOUSE party since High School and damn, it sure was fun and sexy!


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2004)

Has anyone had sex in public and if someone walked by... you didn't care?

That's all I've got to say about that!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

bad boy


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2004)

It's kinda like eating ice cream in public!  

I was gonna tell you soemthing and now I forgot!    Oh well, I'm actually gonna be normal and go to bed now so I can workout  at 6 am!!!

Take care, Vivian!


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, I looked in the mirror and just realized how dark and tan I am now!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

good night sweetie


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 22, 2004)

hey David ... how about lightening up that pic of you and the greek godess a bit?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 22, 2004)

nt go check out my gallery, the pics are brighter..


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 22, 2004)

... just read your journal and did just that!  :grrr:


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 22, 2004)

zHey David!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hey David ... how about lightening up that pic of you and the greek godess a bit?



I just realized the lighted picture I did just for Burner I accidentally deleted!  Whoops!


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Hey David!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey girlie!!!   I love your journal!  I love your enthusiasm as of late.  Very motivating!  

PS.  I miss you!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2004)

GOD DAMN IT!!!     I just got a call from Nikki and I have to go teach a a song for the band and she has my keyboard!  And guess what?  I can picked up my keyboard at 2:30 am     Great, I guess I'll have to go to G'mo's where I used to bounce at and hang out.  (G'mo's is open till' 4 am!)  I wish I didn't have to work tomorrow!!!  Maybe I should go in late!  Yeah, I think I will!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2004)

WPB work out tonight!

Oops.

6:50 am Cardio (35 mins)  (Light set of abs)

Meal #1 
MRP

Meal #2
MRP

Meal #3
Tuna
Broccoli

Meal #4
Chicken
Rice
Salad

Meal #5
Tuna
Steam Veggies

6pm workout in WPB (but not with Debi but she was there watching me like a hawk!   )  (Long story!)

Shoulders
(Short Form version)
* Military press
*Side lateral raises supersetted with front lateral raises
* BB shrugs (Here is where Deb is going to REAM me!!

45 mins of cardio

Meal #6
Chicken
Green Beans


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

What was she watching you for?  You do something to make her mad?  

I would shrivel up and die if I ate what you eat!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What was she watching you for?  You do something to make her mad?
> 
> I would shrivel up and die if I ate what you eat!



I was giving and still am giving Keyboard/Piano lessons and I generally leave the keyboard there at her place.  I have the bands keyboard at my place but the guitarist wants to learn "My Immortal".

I could NEVER do anything to make my "Lil' Nikki" mad!  

Why would you shrivel up?  For fat reduction/weight loss this eating regimen is close to 2200 calories a day.


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2004)

OK!

My friend from Connecticut is coming on Thursday and it's going to be one helatious weekend!

Lotsa pictures will be coming!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

I am at 4600cals a day.  2200 would kill me!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2004)

I seriously doubt it.  What is your height and weight/BF% ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

I am 196Lbs and 5'8" tall.  Dont know BF%...  I would guess 10-12%.  I have pics, maybe you could guess better?


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2004)

Oh, I will check it out then!

OK, I must run and I probably will be on for a whole 5 mins late-late tonight!


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2004)

I CANNOT believe that I have to go out here soon to collect money bc/ this ignoramus only had half of it on him last night!  I told him that he can't come back into the club until his debt is PAID!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

haha david if i didnt know u better id think u were in the mafia


----------



## david (Mar 26, 2004)

Sometimes I wished I was!


----------



## david (Mar 27, 2004)

REAL QUICKLY!!

Some party pictures went up last night from my last night's celebration of my birthday!  

Party is still in progress........


Be back Sunday..... late night but we'll check in again some time today!  I hope!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 27, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

sorry im late


----------



## david (Mar 28, 2004)

Thank you, Vivian!

OK, just checking in again.  I had no time to upload pictures from last night bc/ I just got in at 6:30 am!!  It's 10:30ish and I have to drive my friend back to the airport!

Be back sometime today.

I may go to the next gig tonight with Nicole (Nikki)!  Should be fun!

  Kelly should be back tonight!  I can't wait to see her on Monday!!!


----------



## david (Mar 28, 2004)

OK!!!!

I AM ECSTATIC AND I AM SAD!  

WHY?

MY WEB SITE WILL BE BACK UP VERY SOON! 

HOWEVER, IT IS SO OUTDATED THAT IT'S GOING TO TAKE A MILLION YEARS TO FIX!  SO.........  I WILL BE AWOL FOR AWHILE AROUND HERE (I'M SURE YOU'RE ALL GOING TO BE SADDENED  )

So anyways, I HAVE A LOT OF WORK TO DO!     A LOT!!!!


----------



## david (Mar 28, 2004)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention.  You will all be relieved and happy to know that I will be deleting my gallery here on  IM.com and doing more interactive/show and tell etc. on my web site!


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm half way done trashing my web site!  

Oh well!  


Now, 

NO AM workout!!!  Recuperating from Thur-Sun partying.

Amazing enough, I'm stepping out again tonight!


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2004)

Ooops!  

PM workout.

45 mins of Cardio!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 29, 2004)

i need to move down to florida.. i love going out and that doesnt happen much up here


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!

Actually, you may not want this nutty lifestyle I've been living as of lately.

My friend from CT was down here last weekend and he's all pissed off and mad because I kept his ass out until 6 am and made him get up for 8:30 and 10 am repsectively!  

PS.  I should've taken him to Oxygen.... that would've pissed him off royally!

He's still tired and begging for catch up on his sleep when I called himat 7:30 pm tonight!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 31, 2004)

Which friend from Conn?  Staying out too late is not good for your complexion David!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

You David are the kind of guy I need to party with!!  While in Calgary for training, I was out till 3am every night and up at 7 for class ... I lost 3 party partners through the week.  You seem like you could hang on the party circuit with me   The wife tried this past weekend ... went to Calgary Saturday night, and she said when we came home the next day, that we could hit a bar Sunday night ... didn't happen, she was asleep by 8:30  

Website ... cool.  I have one www.stevespad.com.  I have changed the design 4 times already and it hasn't even been up yet.


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Which friend from Conn?  Staying out too late is not good for your complexion David!!



The red-headed guy that you haven't met.  He was away on Military duty.

Complexion.  I know... sleep is very good and since last Thursday, I've had a total of 17 hours of sleep.  

Hopefully that will change for this weekend though!  I need to go forward in Reverse!!


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> You David are the kind of guy I need to party with!!  While in Calgary for training, I was out till 3am every night and up at 7 for class ... I lost 3 party partners through the week.  You seem like you could hang on the party circuit with me   The wife tried this past weekend ... went to Calgary Saturday night, and she said when we came home the next day, that we could hit a bar Sunday night ... didn't happen, she was asleep by 8:30
> 
> Website ... cool.  I have one www.stevespad.com.  I have changed the design 4 times already and it hasn't even been up yet.



Well, I have to admit though, I am getting very tired and not lasting till' 6 am but only till' 2 am!    I will have to recupreate and get back on track again... someday...soon.... when the fun is no longer fun anymore.  Say, when I'm 60 years old


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2004)

Gone is my gallery!!!  Most if not all pictures that were there will be uploaded into the website!


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2004)

TIME CONGESTIONS SUCKS!!!

The webpage is slowly coming along.  I've deleted and refreshed most everything.  The gallery is going up soon!  All the pictures from teh past (deleting some) and new ones will be going up as well!


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2004)

Workout wise

Stable!!


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2004)

I need borders!  Fresh new borders!  Actually, I need a new Kreat-ive  brain fo the revamping of my site!



Oh, hello everyone!  I am going to take a a break, a quick nap and go go out this lovely eveing to see my friend, Tomasso (Tom) at the br we I use to bounce at.  Hmmmn... I'll head down around 2 am!


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2004)

OF course, I saved all my old pictures from the old site on my computer at work so when I'm at home, I can't access them!  

Oh well, this allows me to be more creative I suppose!


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2004)

Oh yeah.... early am workout with Debi!

20 mins cardio pre workout w/ abs..

With Debi..

Shoulders/bi's


40 mins break!  

35 mins cardio!


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> You David are the kind of guy I need to party with!!  While in Calgary for training, I was out till 3am every night and up at 7 for class ... I lost 3 party partners through the week.  You seem like you could hang on the party circuit with me   The wife tried this past weekend ... went to Calgary Saturday night, and she said when we came home the next day, that we could hit a bar Sunday night ... didn't happen, she was asleep by 8:30
> 
> Website ... cool.  I have one www.stevespad.com.  I have changed the design 4 times already and it hasn't even been up yet.



Oh yeah, I went to the site..... do you have other pages??


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2004)

I just realized that I'm am only 93 away from breaking the 25,000 mark!

I wish there was more time...

SHIT!!  I just realized that we have to move the clocks ahead!


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2004)

I just had a convo with another person I met in a bar and we were talking about visoning things that oither seem to see  and are able to make judegements wt/ seeing it physically.  

We could't decide if that person was just that damn good at  it or jut god!   LKMAO!!!

Dawn is  too too funny!


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2004)

Uh-oh.... interactive boards is in progress.  This outta be fun.  This is a place kinda like this but to where people like Debi can*BLAST* me on my wrong doings in life!!!  

Of course, it will be a place where my friend's ... my 1-derful friend's can spill my truths within my teenage life etc.!!!!!  

To be continued......


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey David, hows it going?  Site coming along well?


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey David, hows it going?  Site coming along well?




Hello  Justin!  It's coming along.  Right now, it is all congested in one area as you can see there are only a couple of link buttons.  When I bought back my site from the yahoo groups, it contained most of my pictures that I had lost which now are BACK and copied onto my work C: .  Now, what I have to do is upload them into my gallery at yahoo so I can work at home on my web page.  I'm trying not to duplicate what was there already but refreshen it up better.

One of the main things is that my trainer is requesting my Diet log etc. and also, a lot of people want to interact with me on a personal level.  So, be it, I created a message board just like this one but surely like Hooter's, that ol' saying.... "often replicated but never duplicated successfully"    Something like that....

My board is going to be much different and will not be geared toward Health and Fitness but more of this.

MUSIC
SPORTS
FLORIDA EVENTS
OPEN CHAT (My Favorite)  
HEALTH AND FITNESS (Oh yeah..  I almost forgot that one!)

The difference maker will be that the response time is going to be interesting.  

Thanks for dropping in!  Hey Justin, you must be in *HEAVEN* knowing your *Angel* will be in your arms for a year and half or more and maybe even forever!  Maybe she won't go back and that Sweden is the place every now and then she'll be visiting rather than vice versa!


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2004)

Scaringly enough..... I know I'm screwing the board up bad in the sense of categories etc.  

I have to run out the door!    I took Tuesday off from work!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 4, 2004)

HI DAVID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where have u been busy man?!


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Sweetie!

Been workin' on the webpage and message board on top of managing my own nutty personal life!  

I'll email you soon!  Hope all is well with you!!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2004)

Alive and kickin' and busier than ever..........


My update!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

Not much of an update...  Might as well never come back!

Just kiddin David   Stop by more


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2004)

very funny!  I'll be back soon enough!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

I miss Miami and warm weather!!! 

And I miss walking around in tank tops and shorts!


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I miss Miami and warm weather!!!
> 
> And I miss walking around in tank tops and shorts!




Hi Vivian!!

Isn't it getting warmer in the days for you all up there now?   If not, one more month and you should be able to!

Trust me, the heat is unbearable on South Beach in the summer!!!

How are you?


----------



## david (Apr 13, 2004)

*Dedicated to my Friend;s tragedy!!!*

It's a song called "Chagnes" by Black Sabbath.  A very old tune!

It's all I thought about when told the news!




I feel unhappy
I feel so sad
I lost the best friend
That I ever had
She was my woman
I loved her so
But it's too late now
I've let her go
I'm going through changes
I'm going through changes
We shared the eve's
We shared each day
In love together
We found a way
But soon the world
Had its evil way
My heart was blinded
Love went astray
I'm going through changes
I'm going through changes
It took so long
To realize
That I can still hear
Her last goodbyes
Now all my days
Are filled with tears
Wish I could go back
And change these years
I'm going through changes
I'm going through changes


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

What happened?


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2004)

My Friend's fiancee was killed in a tragic car accident.

They were set to be married Sept.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 14, 2004)

That is so sad  I am sorry


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you everyone!!!  I appreciate your sincerity!


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

**

hee hee


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

WTF is that!  And where have you been?


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

I've been around.  Working on my web page and Message board!  

How is life around at IM.com?  I'm still lingering but I have had some priorities to take care including music development!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Life here is going to hell.  Soem of the new members are total tools... some are pretty cool.  The site is just growing.  Prince also got rid of some of the sub forums, which I think is just assanine.  But im sure he has his reasons(although wouldnt tell me in PM).


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Good to hear things are going good with you David.


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

David - I'm so sorry for you friends loss  

P-I hope you are not talking about me (some newbies are total tools)


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

I need to get caught up around here!!!  I don't even know where to begin!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

No.  Actually I was referring to Johnnny and the few that followed to flame him.  I really dont know you Cate.  But hello


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> David - I'm so sorry for you friends loss
> 
> P-I hope you are not talking about me (some newbies are total tools)



Thank you Cate and "hello" ... we haven't met and I think it's time for me to get caught up around IM.com.

I'm afraid to see some of the things you mentioned from "others"  

Where are you from Cate?


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> No.  Actually I was referring to Johnnny and the few that followed to flame him.  I really dont know you Cate.  But hello




  Who is Johnny or is it worth me looking for it?  What is this person up to?


Cate... My sister lived on St. John USVI!!!!  

Very beautiful and congratulations on you're knot tying (soon)!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

Im in Chicago....and I'm new!

Hello to both of you late night posters!


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks David! I cant wait to visit St Thomas/St Johns! I've never been! That is why I'm here...working on my bikini body


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Life here is going to hell.  Soem of the new members are total tools... some are pretty cool.  The site is just growing.  Prince also got rid of some of the sub forums, which I think is just assanine.  But im sure he has his reasons(although wouldnt tell me in PM).




Which sub forums are you referring to?  I noticed that there are quite a few NEW members!!!


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> Im in Chicago....and I'm new!
> 
> Hello to both of you late night posters!




  Chi-town!!!  Oooh, I love Chicago Deep Dish Pizza!!!  Sooo delicious.  I went to Lou Manalti's and Pizzeria Uno.  Mmmnnn... delicious!

Very rare do I get to post so late!   But you wouldn't guess that with my post count now, would ya?


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> Thanks David! I cant wait to visit St Thomas/St Johns! I've never been! That is why I'm here...working on my bikini body



Oh yes, Cate... it is so romantic, so beautiful!!!  I 'll tell ya when you take the ferry over from St. Thomas to St. John and I know you will... you'll see beach called Cinnamon bay.  Well if your standing on Cinnamon bay and you look to the left... technically, the house that still is on the main road is where my sister used to live.  On the cliff!!!  OMG... It's speechless and beautiful.  
I'm going to have to look into the gallery to see if you have pictures!  I'm sure your just perfect anyway.  I bet'cha!


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

...Where in S Florida are you? I love it there...was in Miami ealier this year, but havnt been in the Keys for years. I always think it would be easier to stay in shape if I didnt have to wear a million sweaters for 6 months out of the year


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> I'm going to have to look into the gallery to see if you have pictures!  I'm sure your just perfect anyway.  I bet'cha!



 how I wish! I have my engagment pic only right now. I may post bikini pics at some point....but it's


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Which sub forums are you referring to?  I noticed that there are quite a few NEW members!!!



The IM online comp.  Fire and Riss were hella pissed and talking mad trash on Prince.  The comp wasnt even finished, and he got rid of the forum(journals, pics, stats, etc.).

Also the members picture forum is gone.  It was nice to post pics there, and link them instead of putting them all in your gallery.

As for the Johnnny character.  He is just an oddball.. Check out his ephedrine thread.  He doesnt listen to other peoples opinions, and is just bothersome.


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> ...Where in S Florida are you? I love it there...was in Miami ealier this year, but havnt been in the Keys for years. I always think it would be easier to stay in shape if I didnt have to wear a million sweaters for 6 months out of the year




Oh really?  Did you have a good time?  Where did you go?  Did you know I met Vivian (Greeky) just a month ago!!!  She is so sweet and HILARIOUS!  We ate Haagen Daz ice cream!!!   

I live in Ft. Lauderdale but in the residential (normal) area which is Coral Springs.    As for the Keys, me neither.  It's been awhile but if the band gets booked there, I'm sure I will have to be there!!!

I have a message board for Florida etc...  When bored, you outta venture over there and see if you can reminisce S. Florida.  My web page is going to have more pictures for the viewing eyes of Florida scenery.  You might remember or you just might enjoy them as they will be update bi-weekly!


----------



## Cate (Apr 20, 2004)

That is cool you have a band  Funny 'cause my little bro's name is David and he has a band in Boise, ID (use to be in CO). My older bro use to live in Plantation...so I know Coral Springs!

I bet Viv is super cool!

Do you link any tunes on you website?


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> how I wish! I have my engagment pic only right now. I may post bikini pics at some point....but it's



Well, either way, I bet you look great!!!  We will see... but you know what... when your happy and satisfied, we'll all be smiling at you knowing that  your goals have been met!  I know you can do it!  I still have to go the gallery!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

That ice cream was sooooooo good!!!!!!


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> That is cool you have a band  Funny 'cause my little bro's name is David and he has a band in Boise, ID (use to be in CO). My older bro use to live in Plantation...so I know Coral Springs!
> 
> I bet Viv is super cool!
> ...



Wow   That is so cool that you know this side of S. Florida!   Plantation is pretty cool!  Although I tend to misbehave in the Plantation- Davie area!    OMG!!!  That is so awesome! Where does your brother live now??

Link to tunes!  Very soon!!!!

But, the band that I involve my self with and help is on the website or message board.    There music is up and I'm going to be working on a few songs with them and doing voice and piano/strings for another singer!  

Here are the links!

WEBSITE: www.csp-designs.com
Florida Message Board:  http://djdean6.proboards30.com/index.cgi


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Cate *_
> 
> 
> I bet Viv is super cool!




Oops!  I forgot to reply to this!  

VIV IS FREAKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> That ice cream was sooooooo good!!!!!!



OMG!!  Even though I haven't had any but Viv, I loved that ice cream and you know me, I dislike sugary things!!!!

But it will make me smile and laugh when I do go back there and have some of that again!!!  I will always think of you Viv when I go there!  Hopefully it won't be habital though!!  

All I know is that crappy Ocean Drive is just crappy because of the crappy-ass service from those restaurants!!    Yes, I'm still upset at those idiots at "The Leslie"!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

LOL, awww thanks david! I loved hanging out w/ u too 

The Leslie.. what a joke!  Good thing haagen daz made up for it.


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> The IM online comp.  Fire and Riss were hella pissed and talking mad trash on Prince.  The comp wasnt even finished, and he got rid of the forum(journals, pics, stats, etc.).
> 
> *I thought he just moved them into the regular area?  Where was this mad trash talk posted or has it been deleted?*
> ...



*Real nice.  That I'll have to see!   *


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21115&perpage=30&pagenumber=3

This one is quite interesting too.  Fire bitches about it in a bunch of threads.  I am not sure of them all, but here are 2. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29961


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> LOL, awww thanks david! I loved hanging out w/ u too
> 
> The Leslie.. what a joke!  Good thing haagen daz made up for it.



  HD!!!!

You're so sweet Viv!  Do you miss me?  Not!!!!


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21115&perpage=30&pagenumber=3
> 
> This one is quite interesting too.  Fire bitches about it in a bunch of threads.  I am not sure of them all, but here are 2. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29961




Good ol' FS!  Always willin' to speak his mind!  That's what you gotta love about him!  He doesn't do it immaturely but will go to lengths to make himself clear and to the point profeesionally!  Mostly, he squashes the opposition!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Yes I do miss ya, but you are always busy lately!


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

Ya know... my cell phone is never busy, silly lady!

But.... I know... I know.. with the developments of my BRAT CHAT aka Florida Living and such....  It's hard to maintain ensuring qualitiy etc..  My web page is coming along somewhat OK but the borders/MArgins are so inaccurate that it's making me look stupid!  I think I need to talk to someone over at Yahoo!


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2004)

Don't leave me in all this pain 
Don't leave me out in the rain 
Come back and bring back my smile 
Come and take these tears away 
I need your arms to hold me now 
The nights are so unkind 
Bring back those nights when I held you beside me


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

yo you D ... whad up my friend? 

I've had so many different ideas on my webpage, I don't know which to go with.  I think I'm leaning to just keeping it simple for now and if I get any other ideas or need to revise it, I will.


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2004)

I hear ya... I tried to work on it as much as possible but my message board takes up more time trying to keep up with the time events etc. with Florida!  Have you been to the website and message board?


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2004)

"I have all but three pieces to complete the puzzle to a certain happiness that I want.  So I must re-exercise one of my Top 5 pesonality traits  to reach this level!.  And that would be......*PATIENCE*


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2004)

eww.....I lack that one alot!.


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Jodie!  I'm glad you responded here bc/ I really screwed up that last posts.  So I fixed it!   

Hmmnnn.... you seem like a patient person too.  I see you as anxious but not lacking patience.  I'm that type of person.


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2004)

QUICK NOTE!!

Worked out in GOPRO GYM!  (Gold's Hollywood) but no site of Gopro.  Next time maybe.

*  Beautiful day at the beach.  Except for this 55 year old lady with a beer gut took it upon herself to pull her full bikini up the crack of her ass simulating a G-string... she missed so some of us got to see her..... never mind!  Anyway, she continued on by taking her top off.  Her boobs  hung past her belly button, too!  Otherwise, I buried my face in a towel crying that I saw all of that!  The lady even smiled at me thinking that I was liking it!  NOT!!!!

* Full night schedule tonight!

* Great workout (s) today though!

* Time for a cat nap!!!  Meeee--ooo----wwww!!!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 25, 2004)

Aggghhh!  You know david... with ladies like that... you're very much allowed to crack them over the head with a 2x4 and cover them with towels and whatever else you can find to ease the pain she caused you.

I'm doing my best not to imagine that right now 

Besides the emotional trauma... hows everything going?


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

!!!  I wouldn't touch that lady with a 100 ft. pole!

I'm doing pretty good.  Managing my personal life times a lot better this past week and getting back on track with sleeping etc.!!

Thanks for stopping in!!!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

*In my thoughts.............*

Stacie, a friend of mine, contacted me yesterday.  She used to live with me for a few days until she got back on her feet was recently diagnosed with Lupus.  As I have no knowledge of Lupus I did get the gist of it.  It's too bad and very sad.  

I'm not looking or asking fro donations but have created this posts for 2 reasons.

1) *DEDICATION*
2) *AWARENESS *

Although none of us walk around in a state of paranoia but know that we are still human... none of us superhuman's and that one day we're at our prime and the next day... we have fallen.

God Bless you Stacie!
xoxo

http://aflr.convio.net/site/TR?pg=personal&fr_id=1020&px=1009607


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn, that sounds horrible   She is really pretty too...


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

It most certainly does and went she told me and I read that my heart crushed because even though in the short time we lived together and the times we talked, she is a good person.

I can't really say much more about it and coninue to treat her the same way as if she wasn't hurting physically on the inside.  I'm supposed to take her out sometime soon when I have more free time.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

I suggest that you make more free time.  I cant imagine how hard it is for her.  I am sure that you being a good friend means a lot to her.  She needs your support


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm trying my best Premier but unfortunately I have a few projects of my own that must be first priority.  I told her how I felt and how "I love her and wish her well."  That counts wouldn't you say and words are more meaningful than most things.

Anyhoo, I'm getting ready to launch a mini promotion package for the two bands that I "Believe in" so, if you're interested, pm me your address and probably in a week or so, I'll have most of it completed.

Also, I'm going into the studio this weekend so time is precious!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

Home addy?  eMail addy?  I like all kinds of music, and would be interested in hearing them.  If thats what the package is


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh, and I almost forgot.. Yes, that is very important giving support.  I wish that I had more friends that were like you(IE: giving support when needed).


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi david! 

I'm really sorry about your friend.  The non-profit I was interning for was founded by a woman (my boss) with lupus, but she seems to be doing well so I dont really know much about it either.


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Home addy?  eMail addy?  I like all kinds of music, and would be interested in hearing them.  If thats what the package is



yes, music and home or PO Address.


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hi david!
> 
> I'm really sorry about your friend.  The non-profit I was interning for was founded by a woman (my boss) with lupus, but she seems to be doing well so I dont really know much about it either.




Hey Sweetie!!!

It's amazing of the things of what we don't know. Scary for the thought that this type of illness is just as worse as aids!!!!!!

How are you doing??


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm doin ok hon, trying to get through school with my head still attached (I haven't lost it yet!) 

Gonna PM ya in a minute


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2004)

I got it!  Hee Hee!!

K I L L E R Workout yesterday!  

DEATH to my shoulders!!!

Debi is going to the Keys this weekend.  I'm jealous!!!!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 30, 2004)

hey there~ ive just skimmed thru ur journal 4 the first time. good luck w your goal! im up in jax fl btw......i like ur site link 2


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi chiquita and welcome to my lil' world.    You're in Jacksonville?  Cool!  You had at one time  more pictures on your site, didn't you!  If I remember correctly, you have one helluva lookin' trainer.  Are you still with her?  I hope I'm speaking about correctly here but if not, my apologies!  


I'll drop into your journal soon!    Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2004)

SHOULDERS!

Smith Machine Military Press
4 sets/20 reps/30 second rest

One arm (non alternating) DB presses standing
3 sets/20 reps (no rest in bt arm switch) 30 second rest using 25lbs/35/45lbs

Superset side laterals using 15 lbs/25 lbs/35 lbs---- 10 reps each non stop.  1 min rest.  Decline using the same weights and rep scheme.   F*cking OUCH!!!!!!

Rear laterals crossovers standing using cables wt/ the handles
4 sets20 reps

Upright Rows
4 sets/20 reps  ( I was NOT laughing!!  Freaking heavy!)  30 second rest in between.

Superset seated DB shrugs (20 reps) with standing DB rows (20 reps)
3 sets if I remember correctly!  

35 mins of cardio.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

David, you workout?


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2004)

Last  night... I don't know what you call it.  That wasn't a "workout"  something beyond that!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

The decline laterals... Did you lie on a decline bench?  How do they work?


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2004)

Decline laterals??  Oh, I'm sorry.. it was a decline of weight doing side laterals using dumb bells.

45 lbs./10 reps (no rest)
35 lbs/10 reps (No rest)
25 lbs/10 reps (done)

Standing!!!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2004)

OK, anyone and everyone!  I must depart to go see the band warmup for tomorrow night!  Take care and talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh ok lol


----------



## david (May 1, 2004)

Alrighty then.

Anyhoo, At the Gig tonight I turn my ankle slightly so I went home and here I am.  Resting my ankle!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 1, 2004)

hi hon! thanks so much for consoling me on the phone the other night! when im upset like that, it doesnt really do me any good to tell me that i look fine blah blah but it does help to politely tell me there's things i can change and stuff like that.. thanks a bunch sweetie!


----------



## david (May 4, 2004)

no problem, viv!  That's what friend's are for!


----------



## david (May 5, 2004)

Ride the wind.  10 seconds and $250 .... not bad, huh?


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)




----------



## david (May 6, 2004)

That means I did a transaction for a sale of telecommunications equipment and it was E-Z!

Anyways.... the CD's (ist wave) are completed!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Ok, thats what I thought.  I wish I could make that much every 10 seconds! 

Mailed?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

You could.. but not legally


----------



## david (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ok, thats what I thought.  I wish I could make that much every 10 seconds!
> 
> Mailed?




Are you refering to the job?  No I travelled to it.  But if you're referring to the CD's then, no but this Sunday they will be!


----------



## david (May 14, 2004)

OK, workouts are OK.

Trying the GAngsta Test stacked with 4 HT along with experimenting with Redline RTD!

AMAZING!

- Music is swallowing majority of my time and "knuckling around-goofing off" is to a minimal.  

- Entertainment lawyer is funny bc/ he likes track 2 vs. trk. 1.  Ha!  He hasn't heard the hidden 10 tracks that are concealed  and in my possession!  

- Gig tonight (late) Gym after work!

Tasks continue- life goes on.  Oh, it's called normal living in a fast paced world.  It's funny though.  They say that Florida is laid back?!?!  Says who?  It's what you make it to be!  I assure you that I have NOT been LAYING back!  

Ta-ta for now everyone!  :Wave:

I have 25 CD's that are being distributed for free. (100 on hand)   If you would like one, I will send it free of charge including S&H!!!!  Also, T-Shirts are going into discussion this weekend as well but no release date.    PM me if it interested in a CD.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

Are these new CD's or the same ones? I'm still interested and you got my addy! 

How are ya today busy man?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

Oh yeah and send me a cute tshirt too  Preferably a tight one


----------



## david (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Are these new CD's or the same ones? I'm still interested and you got my addy!
> 
> How are ya today busy man?



Hey sweetie!    It's the full album and a studio session is being booked for three more songs!!  

Busy as usual but I will write more later~gator!


----------



## david (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Oh yeah and send me a cute tshirt too  Preferably a tight one




Y'know, if we use CD Baby (The company) , they make thongs!  Now, how tight do you want it er... I mean, how "Skimpy" do you want it!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

Send me anything! I'll wear it as long as it fits!


----------



## david (May 14, 2004)

I still haven't seen you in that South Beach t-shirt!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Hey David!! WoW you are such a busy man!!!! How's that ankle doing??

I hope you have a great weekend! Have fun at your gig tonight!!!


----------



## david (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey David!! WoW you are such a busy man!!!! How's that ankle doing??
> 
> I hope you have a great weekend! Have fun at your gig tonight!!!



Hey Sweetheart!!  Thanks!  I better have a good time!!!  I need ONE!!!  Hey, the ankle has been better.  I'm glad you stopped by.  OK, I am definitely sending you an email through hotmail now!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 15, 2004)

It's short, so I will send you a pic of me in it when I have a nicer tummy! And a tan!


----------



## david (May 16, 2004)

Short?

Speaking of short...

Where's shortie?  Off with her man of course!  
(That's speculation but it's a damn good guess!!   )


* I'm off for another busy day!

Tuesday-Wednesday- Invasion of a particular club for the band to play.   (WPB and I owe it to my special friend/trainer... Debi!  Much 4-2 her!!!  )  This outta be good!    but damn, this place is just FULL of hotties that it's ridiculous!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 16, 2004)

Shortie's always got a new man.  She has better luck than me, she knows how to play the game.


----------



## david (May 16, 2004)

Hey Viv!!

Wanted to say "hello" while I have the chance!


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2004)

I hope you're having a nice and relaxing sunday


----------



## david (May 17, 2004)

Hey Jenny!!!

I didn't get in untill 3 am last night.  Lots of band discussion going on.  Both Positive and negative  but our talks will resume tonight!  I tell ya, there is a lot of fun in band management and then, there is alot "uh-oh's!"  That's what keeps it challenging!  I can't wait to get to the studio!!!  I'm going to be on the album!!!!   

Want a copy??


----------



## greekblondechic (May 17, 2004)

3 am is early!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

Hola David!  Thought I would pop in and say heyyyyyyyyyyyyy Mr. Busy Man!


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

David, I just wanted to tell you that I really like the CD's!  I was quite suprised that they were girl bands, but they rock!


----------



## david (May 17, 2004)

Hey Viv, JLB and Premier!!!    I just took a cat nap and was able to reply (for now).  Thank you for the compliments and drop ins!!  Premier, I love Sheyenne's voice and we're going into the studio to do 3 more songs similar to the song "Drain".  I'm actually  going to be adding the keyboards/piano especially on "Drain"!  

As for Melissa, she is a total sweetheart!  I am very fortunate to speak to her and learn more about her as well!!  She is simply "stunning" in person.  Trust me when I say this!


----------



## david (May 17, 2004)

And, "Whoops"  I must say that Accidental Groove, DeAnna is a very nice person, very professional as well!    I've always liked that group even after my friend, Jon, the bassist quit!

 up to AG!!!!!


----------



## david (May 17, 2004)

For a current photo album of I DiGRESS, see my gallery!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

David...she is beautiful!


----------



## david (May 18, 2004)

Thanks, Jodie!  She is quite a charm!  I posted a few pics of the gig at Sunfest!  Hope you like them!!!


----------



## david (May 18, 2004)

OK, I got to get in earlier than I thought and jesus, I need some sleep.  4 days back to back with 3.5 hours of sleep!

Anyway, my friend's that received the CD.  We will be in the studio for a month cutting the album!!  4 more new songs in the direction of "Drain" so if you liked that, you'll LOVE them!  I'm so excited but too tired to jump up and down!!!

Still training with Debi and I swear, I think she split my calves in halves!  Uggghhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## david (May 18, 2004)

PS. I hope you guys are enjoying the pics up on the site and there are plenty more!  They can be found on my website!  

NOTE to self:  Melissa   

Some times I think I bite off more than I can chew!


----------



## david (May 20, 2004)

Contract for me is coming....   

MGMT has been announced by the band.  So happpppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## david (May 21, 2004)

Hello anyone!  I'm off.  Just did some quick reading and saw some cool pics in the gallery!

Meetings this weekend and lots of Business letters, networking etc.  

Take care everyone!


----------



## david (May 25, 2004)

I think that by the time something happens with the band, I'll be 6 feet under!

But you know what?  It would be worth it as long as they succeed!  

I never realized all the work that is required and the assembly of a great management team that  requires key players in the local and national industry!

Sleep!  I need it!!!


----------



## shortstuff (May 25, 2004)

Hey Dave!!!  I have not forgotten you I got in super latefrom Clai Saturday which meant crazy day Sunday, things should be better this weekend since it is a three day weekend!!!  SO I will call yah love


----------



## david (May 25, 2004)

Oh crap!!!  But I forgot to send out the CD's to my new mailer!  
  Making a note now for it!    I'll talk to you very soon as well.  I do know that I am going home after work and taking a cat nap for 4 hours!    back atcha!


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

How are your workouts going??  AND diet????


----------



## david (May 26, 2004)

Stable as of right now... 

But otherwise, I wish I could do more.  I haven't been to the gym like I used to but soon, someday, I will be back.  I still have my trainer though.  But I pay by the session.   Thank God!


----------



## david (May 29, 2004)

Resizing!!


----------



## david (May 29, 2004)

I actually have a few minutes to myself!!  

Let's See.

- I'm moving (same area!)
- I have the sniffles
- I have time to myself.  (Well, in bt/ moving furniture and stuff!

I think I'm gonna trash most everything (Furniture including the King Size bed) and sleep on one of those Instant air mattresses as shown on TV!  

With all this hoop-la going on in my life.... I'll never know where I'll end up, where I'm sleeping etc.

Oh well......

Soon, I'll be back out on... oops!  Just read the signature!


----------



## david (May 30, 2004)

Everything is moved except my computer!  

Well folks, off to never-never land again.  Have a great holiday.  I have an acoustic set to catch with the band!  

In the meantime, if you like loud rock guitar playing, click on my friend's friend website.  Go to links and then click onto Jimi Bell!  Damn, that guy is AWESOME!!!!!!!!  Watch out for your speakers, though!!!

http://www.diamondbackband.com/


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2004)

It's weird waking up in a different bed and dreaming you're awaken in a different place and it NOT being home!  (I'm in the Florida Keys)  Looking to go home this afternoon!  The better part of this all is that this hotel is on the Ocean and I can still see *clowns* out there partying like the night is still young.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> ... and I can still see *clowns* out there partying like the night is still young.



I was not there


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I was not there


Aaahhh... home alas!!  I tell ya, for once the heat is getting to me!!!  PErfect timing though!  Direct TV guy is in the apartment and installing cable!  My Cable modem is installed!

Ya mean, that wasn't you out there skinny dipping with the misses, NT?  

NOTE to self:  It feels so good to be home and working out my Office/Bedroom!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Ya mean, that wasn't you out there skinny dipping with the misses, NT?


no  ...but it should be.  We're getting ansy for a vacation.  Everyone around us is leaving or has been on a vacation to this or that resort.  It's time for the NT's to make plans ... got room where you are?


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> no  ...but it should be. We're getting ansy for a vacation. Everyone around us is leaving or has been on a vacation to this or that resort. It's time for the NT's to make plans ... got room where you are?


I wished I was on vacation!  I just got back from the Keys.  I was venue/Club shopping for the band.  Plus, I just moved out of the apartment and into a new one.  No cable/cable modem so this was a good time for me to do this!  IT's funny though how I could've had a much better time had it not been for business!!  Oh well.  I have to return to the top of the Keys to visit a couple of venues this Friday!  I swear, the road kills me!!!!  I'm trying to arrange a tour bus so that we can bring the S. Florida fans to Tampa/Orlando but we'll see.  

  How are you doing?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2004)

nothing nearly as exciting as that ... you know, the basics, doing fmaily things all week (our daughter is playing soccer, doing dance, we hit the gym 4 nights a week), then on the weekends, ripping it up.  I swear, we may never slow down on weekend nights ... at least I don't see myself slowing down anytime soon.  The missus now needs a day of rest after giv'er a whole night/morning.


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2004)

I hear you on that!  It's funny though, after every time I think I may have an opportunity to sleep or rest, I conjure up another idea or the phone rings!  

So no rest for the Wikkid!


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2004)

Eat +work +workout + work - sleep= me

Heck of a simple equation, huh?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

Dave you sound like me!!!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Dave you sound like me!!!!!!


I'm going to resend the CD again.  This time with Receipt confirmation!   

Our lives-our time........ the only thing that's different is our sex and location!   

Talk to you soon!  Gotta run!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2004)

NO DAVE I GOT IT YESTERDAY!!!!!!  IT ROCKS!!!!!!!  Sorry I just have totally forgot to tell you!!!!  I love the CD!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> NO DAVE I GOT IT YESTERDAY!!!!!! IT ROCKS!!!!!!! Sorry I just have totally forgot to tell you!!!! I love the CD!!!!


I could kick myself.  Which CD did I send you?  A  full length cD with pictures or a 4 song demo?   

 

I'm glad you liked it but I hope I sent you the right one!!

How did you like "Drain"?  Our DVD is coming out soon!!!!!!!!  I'll send you that if you're interested.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2004)

I got the 4 song demo


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2004)

I swear....... this song "Angel" by Sarah Mclaughlin is killing me!!!  My guitarist asked me to learn this on piano so he can perform this on the cover gigs!  I have about 70% learned.  It's been the hardest for me as I am self taught and do NOT read music notes.  I know chords though!!!!

A beautiful song though!!!  I must admit!!!!!

Reminds me of someone on IM.com that is recovering from her surgery and restoring health.

STACEY!!!


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> I got the 4 song demo


Whoops!  OK, when the DVD is out, I'll send that and the album!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> I swear....... this song "Angel" by Sarah Mclaughlin is killing me!!! My guitarist asked me to learn this on piano so he can perform this on the cover gigs! I have about 70% learned. It's been the hardest for me as I am self taught and do NOT read music notes. I know chords though!!!!
> 
> A beautiful song though!!! I must admit!!!!!
> 
> ...


AWWWWWW   David that is SO Sweet of you to say that song reminds you of me!! You are sooo sweet! I bet you sound awesome playing it too!! You will get it down..Oh I'm just smiling away thinking of you saying that about me. Thanks! That really really touches my heart! That song is beautiful!!

I bet your CD sounds Awesome!!!! 

Take care honey!


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> AWWWWWW  David that is SO Sweet of you to say that song reminds you of me!! You are sooo sweet! I bet you sound awesome playing it too!! You will get it down..Oh I'm just smiling away thinking of you saying that about me. Thanks! That really really touches my heart! That song is beautiful!!
> 
> I bet your CD sounds Awesome!!!!
> 
> Take care honey!


Well, it's funny though, although we never met it's how I percieve you as.  An "Angel".   Although the words of the song are deep but I more focus in on the mood, melody and instrument playing.  Perfect?  I would say so.  Just 4 u!  Your an "Angel" in this society of IM.com and I'm sure your an angel in your family and close friend's too!  

Take care, Angel!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 8, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> NO DAVE I GOT IT YESTERDAY!!!!!! IT ROCKS!!!!!!! Sorry I just have totally forgot to tell you!!!! I love the CD!!!!


doesn't it though!


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2004)

Why thank you, NT! 

The song, "Drain" is the theme we are going with and in the studio, we have 5 more songs along those lines! I think you may like it. We'll see as you will be one of the few that will have it first!


* Rock n roll, baby!!!

 http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001*


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

Dave I truly don't deserve that title "Angel" BY NO MEANS!! But thank you so much for saying that about me and for thinking that I am one..  LoL!! Your too cool!!

Hope you are having a Fantastic Day!!


----------



## david (Jun 11, 2004)

Good luck Freeman and have a great show tonight in Miami!  See you there buddy!  (Maybe I'm late for him to see this but it's the thought that count!)  I'll be wearing the black suit and polo dress shirt!

Stacey... YOU ARE an ANGEL!!!!!    Don't think anything less than that!


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2004)

*Note for Freeman*

Hey Mark,

At least here on IM.com, I wanted to say it was nice seeing you again!  Unfortunately, it was under those "circumstances" (you know what I mean!!!).  I don't care how *hot and young* those gals were in that club but parking my new car in the the worst hood in Miami in a parking area that is the worst parking lot unattended did NOT keep me at ease... that's for sure!!!  Anyhoo, we have a show in W. Palm Beach at Club Ovation (www.clubovation.com) and maybe if you can make it, I'll get you and your band in wt/ paying a for tickets so that way you can meet the booking manager and he can get you a few gigs.  I'd say come in on ours but our show was pre-booked under contract as we are scheduled to do 3 shows.  If you can't make it, rush/send me a press kit (s) before June 26th and I will hand it to Ron personally!!  Cool?  See you on my Brat Chat, otherwise!

PS. Working out/Weights........ what?   

 *Rock n Roll, baby!!!*


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

Good talking to all of you today!  Very refreshing!  I'm off to a wedding party!


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2004)

Making this post real quick.

Workout with Debi.
Shoulders and Tri's.

SIDE NOTE: The band is booked 3 nights at a venue!    GrEAT venue.  As a manager, I toured the facility and went over details!  BUT, I was asked to also play Keyboard fillers that night!   

No problem!

Another note:  I was asked to sit in on a judges panel for Local acts in July!  Shoudl be f'n cool!

Last note: hiring a booking agency.  Booking for Orlando!    Going to do a live sound recording/music video and possible do a couple of songs in a multi- billion dollar studio (s)  Now THAT SHOULD BE F'N COOL!  Yes!!!!  Excellent!  Furthermore, booking the band for a Florida tour that hopefully will include a few out of state gigs!  Very cool!  I'd like to join my friend's in CT to share that stage for when they go to NYC!  Time will Tell!  Only time will tell!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

I Digress ... sweet little CD David.  I look forward to more from this band.  
I am excited reading your adventures with the band.  I wish you and the band all the best.  You're living the exciting life while most of us do our 9-5 drudgery.


----------



## david (Jun 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I Digress ... sweet little CD David. I look forward to more from this band.
> I am excited reading your adventures with the band. I wish you and the band all the best. You're living the exciting life while most of us do our 9-5 drudgery.


thanks!  It soon and hopefully will become fun!  Thanks for the well-wishes!

Now, here's a correction.  I still do my 8-5pm job and moonlight (at my day job as I am doing now!   )  in bt/ with working and corresponding with industry and band etc.  Also, I have a small team that I have assembled to do my work when I cannot.  I basically go to venues and speak to the owners in prep for the band's appearance.  The t- shirt design I just implemented and is shown here on my sig.

Next project:  Studio/Live performance video and music video DVD!!!  Studio recordings in which this will occur in August!  I'm looking SO forward to this!

Now THAT will be exciting!!!

Keep checking time to time on this thread for updates etc. or the bands website!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

That will be pretty exciting for sure.  Because we all know it doesn't take much for a band's popularity to take hold.  

I will keep my eye on your journal for the band's progress.


----------



## david (Jun 17, 2004)

Unannounced meetings with Clients (Radio Station) stink.  But on the other hand, our meeting is at a venue in WPB at the HOTTEST bar club filled with gorgeous people!  DAMN!!  Hard to turn that down!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

HEY DAVID!!  Just poppin in to say hello and have a wonderful evening!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 19, 2004)

That meeting with (unannounced Radio Network) went very WELL!!!!  Not only did I meet two of the key players but I met with several "key" departments!  They can party, too!  Business first and party next!    I am glad that the key head lady (GM) found me attractive!!  That helped!  I told her she's the only one that has ever said that within 1 hour prior to meeting me.  How any of this came about is beyond me but she is a sweet women.  Trust me, all business here and will NEVER mix pleasure into it!  NEVER!  It would be suicide for the band and myself being that our home turf is FLORIDA and she represents many of the key radio stations we need to be on!

With that said.....

I am so excited of what I'm seeing so far.

Flyers- Professionally done and not some cheap piece of crap paper!
T-Shirts- Shown in signature.  Hot! Hot! Hot!  I've requested for the band to create a fan based page and in their, I'm going to have quite a few surprises for the eyes in public!  A few of my friend's (Unmentioned) will be wearing those same shirts!!!!  
More Dates have been added!
Currently negotiating with a Multi million dollar Studio for Recording/Live performance audio and visual/music video at a minimal costs.  (Crossing my fingers for this!)
DVD's from Sunfest-  Coming VERY soon!!!

Lots more to tell but I'm keeping that under-cover!


----------



## david (Jun 19, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> HEY DAVID!!  Just poppin in to say hello and have a wonderful evening!!!!


Thanks sweetie!!!!!!  I hope everything for you is going OK!  I'm gonna try to have a wonderful evening.  My back left upper region is sore and I have problems breathing when turning to the left!!  But, I must continue as I have to meet with some key people again tonight!

Stay in touch and let me know if you want a CD!


----------



## david (Jun 19, 2004)

OK "my loves" I'm off for business!  Talk very soon, again!


----------



## david (Jun 19, 2004)

Oh, this ones for you NT!

THe venue we're playing at (www.clubovation.com) next Sturday is next to a strip club! Someone is going to be naughty that night. No, a lot of us are going to be NAUGHTIER that night!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2004)

WOW!! Sounds like your Band is kicking some serious bootie!!! I'm SO happy for you!!!!!!!!!! 

Of course I want a CD    I would LOVE to hear it!!!!! It would be an HONOR!

Take care of your back David-- I hope it feels better real soon!!!!

Talk with you soon!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Oh, this ones for you NT!
> 
> THe venue we're playing at (www.clubovation.com) next Sturday is next to a strip club! Someone is going to be naughty that night. No, a lot of us are going to be NAUGHTIER that night!


this is what we need ... some new input.  

The places here don't change much ... other than the well built waitress that caters to us, not much reason for us to go.  

So ............. how did the night go?  Were you at your very best behaviour?


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> this is what we need ... some new input.
> 
> The places here don't change much ... other than the well built waitress that caters to us, not much reason for us to go.
> 
> So ............. how did the night go? Were you at your very best behaviour?


 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=33054

"Banging it" in a new thread!!!


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2004)

I took the day off from my day job and currently working my night job in the day.  Does that make sense?    Anyways, I'm going to a couple of venues and yes, NT the strip joint, too to talk to the manager and the dancers and give flyers out to the gals.  I think I'll slip my business card in there as well even though the CD has all my information!  

Going to stop and see Debi Lasziewski and give her my passes as well!  

I called out for another reason.  I have a pinched nerve in my back that I have been nursing for three days but it feels so much better.  The sad thing about that is it's not from working out but from this new bed I bought!!!  You know, I should've just kept my other bed!  Oh well, my wallet says I'm an idiot for getting this bed because I'm paying for the price of pain it seems and NOT comfort!   

   I had to throw this smilie in because it's hilarious!!!  Because at this time, it feels like a shit bed!  $600 rotten stinken- dollars!!!


----------

